# Corporate Defiance (OOC Thread) -- CLOSED



## Azaar (Oct 10, 2006)

Star Wars -- Corporate Defiance

Here are the IC and Rogue's Gallery threads.


[sblock=Overview]Everyone calls it Darkness nowadays.  The real name of the moon orbiting Danoate has been lost to time and the depths of the Imperial galactic database, and as it stands, no one really cares what it was originally called anyway -- even the native feline Zarsen (the younger ones, at least) have begun to believe that perhaps it is better left forgotten.  The only salvation for this otherwise forgotten  lump of rock in space is that it is self-sufficient:  otherwise, all life (whether the natives or the colonists and entrepreneurs from across the galaxy now forced to call this moon their home) would have ceased to exist.

The inhabitants of Darkness have been trapped on what many of them would call a virtual penal colony for seven years:  no ships have come, from all indications, and none have certainly left, especially now with the spaceport in such disrepair.  The pollution doesn’t help, either -- the sky is black as night, no matter the time of day, and the acid rain that results from the extreme pollution can kill a sentient in a matter of minutes.  Still, however, people manage to scrape by and subsist, however meagerly.  There are, however, certain exceptions:  MarTech being by far the most prevalent, although some other (albeit smaller) entrepreneurs manage to do well for themselves.[/sblock]

[sblock=History]Darkness is the home to the Zarsen, a feline race that some would call “cousins” to the Wookiees (although certainly not to their faces -- both species take offense at the comparison).  During the waning days of the Old Republic (approximately two hundred years before the Battle of Naboo), it began to see increased traffic with the arrival of MarTech.  Headed by a Corellian named Kal Tyret Sortev, MarTech was a growing corporation that was competing with (and succeeding rather well) the likes of Czerka Corporation, Aratech, Incom, Cybot Galactica, Industrial Automaton and several other major corporations.  Weapons, armor, medical research, droid fabrication/maintenance/repair, starship maintenance/repairs, general equipment and supplies -- you name it, MarTech manufactured and sold it in some form or another.

With the arrival of MarTech and their subsequent growth, Darkness began to grow.  The initial corporate headquarters and related facilities began to grow and expand, until it became the MCIC -- the Martech Central Industrial Complex.  From there, the eight Parsecs that now comprise the vast majority of Marcite (which includes the MCIC), have grown until the city has covered more than half the moon, and there is still the occasional expansion and building.  As such, MarTech began their own security force to help enforce the local laws.

Darkness began to change over the passage of time, and the situation has only intensified within the last twenty years following the end of the Myuni Wars, in which MarTech solidified their rule by eradicating the vast majority of military installations not under their direct control.  MarTech’s practices and policies were not environmentally friendly, much to the dismay of the Zarsen, with whom Sortev had originally made agreements concerning the development of the moon.  The pollution grew steadily worse, and Darkness became more and more a seedy locale amid the vast reaches of the Outer Rim.  With the outbreak of the Clone Wars between the Confederacy of Independent Systems and the Old Republic, Darkness frequently became a place to lie low when the warfare proved too intense in neighboring systems.

Seven years ago, MarTech outlawed any and all travel off-planet, citing the ever-increasing pollution as the major contributing factor towards the apparent decision to cut itself off from galactic society as a whole.  At the same time, MarTech began a systematic crackdown of the moon, quashing anyone who disagreed with MarTech and declaring a state of martial law.  The urban warfare that inevitably resulted was brief, but filled with casualties -- mostly those who had the misfortune of finding themselves at the business end of a MarTech blaster, courtesy of MarTech Security, which had grown to the size of a planetary army over the two centuries since MarTech arrived on Darkness.  Any force or faction that MarTech could have conceivably considered a threat to their titular control of Darkness was quashed with ruthless efficiency.

Interestingly (and mysteriously) enough, Kal Tyret Sortev still runs the day-to-day affairs of MarTech, even now.  For a human, Sortev seems remarkably well preserved for his two hundred plus years.  More than a few rumors have been spread about his apparent longevity -- cloning (courtesy of the Kaminoans, from whom MarTech had bargained for their technology shortly before the beginning of the Clone Wars); genetic engineering; medical research breakthroughs; or other, even more enigmatic methods.  Those, however, are just rumors, and no one is able (or perhaps willing) to discover the truth.[/sblock]

[sblock=Corporate Overview -- MarTech]Kal Tyret Sortev, a Corellian rumored to be well into his third century among the living, maintains a tight, iron-fisted control over MarTech Corporation as the CEO and chairman of the board of directors.  Each divisional head (vice president) also has a seat on the board of directors.  The current board of directors is as follows:

Head of Council -- Kal Tyret Sortev
Chief of War -- General Cohin Lrell
Research and Development (Warfare) -- Tokar Wyn
Research and Development (Scientific) -- Shi Koplin
Genetic Development -- Dr. Jerub Gar’Finell
City Development and Safety -- Deresku Narubi
Power Generation and Supply -- Randall Erratus

MarTech runs the entire gamut of corporate endeavors and pursuits:  droids, military armor and weapons, medicine, engineering, technology and more.  It is virtually impossible not to feel their influence in some form or another, no matter what you may purchase.  Even much of the foodstuffs come from facilities owned and maintained by MarTech Corporation.

Rumor, however, has it that Kal Tyret and the MarTech board of directors are not what they appear to be.  Theories are far-ranging and widespread, and many of them without a basis in fact.  Whispers of MarTech being a silent partner in the foundation of the Confederacy of Independent Systems is one of the most popular rumors, but others rumors -- many of them far more dire -- abound in the private day-to-day gossip.

MarTech’s security forces, in particular, deserve special mention.  MarTech security is a virtual private army under the control of the MarTech board of directors -- their loyalty is to MarTech and their leaders alone.  Attempts at bribery are typically doomed to failure, mostly because the bulk of the forces are Separatist battle droids either scavenged or duplicated by MarTech for their own personal use.  More often than not, bribery attempts result in more severe penalties for those who try to buy their way out of trouble with MarTech forces.

There are eight divisions of MarTech security:  each division is, for the most part, dedicated to a specific Parsec for patrol and enforcement of MarTech law and policy.  The only exception is the Alpha Division, comprised of the best and brightest of MarTech security -- and all of them, unsurprisingly enough, are humans.  Alpha Division nominally keeps watch over the MCIC, but are also capable of ranging into the outlying Parsecs and even into the desert wastes of the remaining uncivilized parts of Darkness.  The other divisions are a mix, mostly human and droid (courtesy of MarTech somehow obtaining many of the plans for the bulk of the CIS droids in full production during the Clone Wars).[/sblock]

[sblock=Parsec Overview -- Marcite]Marcite comprises nearly sixty percent of the total surface area of Darkness.  There is almost always some form of expansion in the eight Parsecs outlying the MCIC in the center of Marcite -- for there to be little or no construction to expand the city limits is a rarity.  Each Parsec is assigned a division of MarTech security to enforce MarTech laws and corporate policies -- failure to comply with MarTech security and their random inspections (although there is hardly anything random about how they target those who voice dissent to MarTech control) can result in anything from detainment to immediate execution.

Each Parsec has a numerical designation:  Parsec I, Parsec II, Parsec III, Parsec IV, etc.  Each Parsec also houses a trio of power generators to supply power throughout each Parsec -- these power plants are heavily guarded, although there has been the occasional attack by perpetrators currently unknown (the most recent attempt was approximately three months earlier, and resulted in martial law instituted by MarTech in Parsec III due to its’ success, although the power generator has since been repaired and brought back online).  The various factions remaining on Darkness make their home (in some form or another) in these Parsecs.  Some have more territory than others, whether due to numbers (or lack thereof), equipment, safe houses and more.  The Parsecs are as follows:

MCIC:  The MarTech Central Industrial Complex is the centerpiece of Marcite itself.  Contained within are the main offices and facilities of MarTech -- offices, laboratory complexes and more -- as well as the main housing for MarTech’s high-ranking personnel, and a sizable contingent of scientists and engineers to keep the main power generators at peak efficiency.  MarTech’s planetary security force (or mercenary army, as some MarTech detractors would call it) also maintains barracks and armories in the MCIC.  Alpha Division of MarTech security patrol this area, although by MarTech policy, they are able to range the entirety of Darkness in pursuit of those deemed criminals by MarTech.

Parsec I:  Patrolled by the Beta Division of MarTech security, Parsec I is perhaps the largest of the eight Parsecs that comprise the outlying areas of Marcite, ranging from due north to northeast.  Parsec I takes up a wedge approximately eighteen percent in size of the overall area of the outer eight Parsecs of Marcite, and the outer edges are within fifty kilometers of the polar ice caps of Darkness.  The Bloodsniffers maintain an active presence in this Parsec, focused mainly on narcotics and gambling.

Parsec II:  Gamma Division of MarTech security patrols Parsec II, one of the smaller Parsecs of Marcite.  Ranging from the northeast towards the east, Parsec II takes up a wedge approximately nine percent of the total outlying Marcite area.  The Bloodsniffers also maintain an active presence here in Parsec II, with narcotics and vice as their chief source of income.  Parsec II is also one of the poorer Parsecs in Marcite.

Parsec III:  Parsec III of Marcite is the smallest Parsec, taking up only eight percent of the total surface area of the outlying Marcite Parsecs from the east towards the southeast.  Here, the Delta Division of MarTech security is the long arm of the law, and they wield it with ruthless efficiency; martial law is, for the time being, still in effect following a moderately successful attack on one of the three main power generators fueling this Parsec.  The main corporate offices and laboratory complexes of GenTech are located here, both above and below ground.  Unknown to MarTech, however, the Nova Guard has secretly smuggled a small contingent of personnel and resources into Parsec III to keep watch over GenTech and the apparent ongoing interest MarTech has in their subsidiary.  The covert group known as Sector has also shown some interest, mostly in Nova Guard’s apparent movements into Parsec III, and has established a small number of subterranean cells to observe Parsec III more closely.

Parsec IV:  Ranging from the southeast to almost directly due south, Parsec IV has a total surface area of approximately sixteen percent of the outlying Marcite Parsec area.  Epsilon Division of MarTech security is in solid control of Parsec IV, and from all indications have little, if anything, to worry about.  Such apparent peace, however, couldn’t be farther from the truth:  Sector maintains a number of safe houses, as well as small subterranean cells to serve as miniature bases of operations from which the covert group can strike out at MarTech.

Parsec V:  Parsec V is the only Marcite Parsec not controlled by a division of MarTech security; instead, MarTech contracted out the Nova Guard to patrol Parsec V and keep the peace.  Measuring in at approximately fourteen percent of the outlying Marcite Parsec area, Parsec V has the ill fortune of being considered the poorest Parsec in which to reside.  The Parsec ranges from just slightly askew of due south to the southwest.  The Bloodsniffers have hungrily eyed Parsec V as a new venue, but the Nova Guard has brooked nothing of the sort:  Parsec V has perhaps the most overt display of urban warfare, with the Nova Guard on one side and the Bloodsniffers on the other.  Such displays are typically brief, but do nothing to allay the Bloodsniffers desires to take control of the illicit spectrum of the Parsec.  The Sabers, however, do some of their charity work to clean up the messes caused by the skirmishes between the Nova Guard and the Bloodsniffers -- part of why the Bloodsniffers want so badly to stamp out the Sabers once and for all.

Parsec VI:  At eleven percent of the total surface area of the outlying Marcite Parsecs from the southwest to the west, Parsec VI is patrolled by the Theta Division of MarTech security.  The Bloodsniffers maintain an active presence here in Parsec VI, with the majority of their illicit business forays directed at vice and gambling.  Parsec VI also boasts the largest contingent of Zarsen within the Marcite city limits.  Unfortunately, many of them are allied in some form with the Bloodsniffers, or are actual members in good standing.

Parsec VII:  Parsec VII could almost give Parsec V a run for the money as the poorest Parsec in Marcite.  Ranging from the west to northwest and measuring at twelve percent of the total surface area of the outlying Marcite Parsecs, Parsec VII is the home of the Sigma Division of MarTech security.  The Sabers also maintain an active presence in Parsec VII, which they claim as their home turf.  A few small subterranean cells in place by Sector are present, but typically have little activity to report.  Parsec VII is the official “red light district”, featuring several bars and cantinas.  The most popular cantina in Parsec VII takes part of its name from the Parsec itself:  the Seventh Heaven.

Parsec VIII:  The final twelve percent of the outlying Marcite Parsec area, Parsec VIII ranges from the northwest back to due north.  Omicron Division of MarTech security provides the patrol and law enforcement needs of this Parsec, and like Parsec IV, believes themselves to be apparently peaceful.  Such peace is an illusion, however -- the covert group known as Sector also have several major subterranean cells located throughout the Parsec confines.[/sblock]

[sblock=Sector]Eight years before the Battle of Naboo, Sector originally arrived on Darkness.  They entered into agreements with MarTech to assist in covert missions that required plausible deniability on the part of MarTech.  While Sector’s track record was highly impressive, MarTech kept a close watch on the group.  Seventeen years later, MarTech began their systematic crackdown and instituted their rule of Darkness in the Myuni Wars, just one year before the outbreak of the Clone Wars between the Old Republic and the Confederacy of Independent Systems -- Sector was one of the first apparent casualties in the fighting.

Sector, however, didn’t trust MarTech nearly as much as MarTech had believed.  The casualties from Sector seven years ago were the most expendable personnel -- those who, in the opinion of Sector‘s leadership, were compromised in some form by MarTech, or otherwise generally mistrusted in some form or another.  Sector relocated themselves (their main base of operations is unknown, but believed to possibly be located in the subterranean caverns beneath the desert wastes of Darkness) and underwent a wide-scale reorganization.

Sector currently has five major divisions, designated I, II, III, IV, and V respectively.  Sector I is the inner circle that directs the organization as a whole.  From there, it spirals out to Sector V, which usually isn’t much more than common fodder for the guerilla strike operations.  The higher level of experience a Sector operative possesses, the further into the spiral they progress.  Only the most experienced and qualified make it past Sector II into the inner circle of Sector I.

Two years ago, Sector set the stage for an attempt to assault MarTech and defy the mega-corporation.  The attack was largely a failure -- many Sector operatives were killed in the attack, seriously setting back Sector's agenda in their ongoing secret war with MarTech.  The only saving grace was that MarTech never discovered that it was actually Sector that was responsible for the attack; however, the corporation is aware that at least one military organization survived the purge of the Myuni Wars, and is always on the look-out for information that could lead them to the truth.

Interestingly enough, Sector rigorously tests their potential recruits for signs of Force-sensitivity, mostly out of a deep-seated distrust and intolerance for any sign of Force potential.  The reasons behind Sector’s apparent intolerance is unknown, but those potential recruits who are discovered to be Force-sensitive are watched very closely by Sector -- they are not, however, brought into the fold.  Those who were found to be Force-sensitive after testing began in earnest mere weeks before the outbreak of the Myuni Wars were, perhaps even more interestingly, among the Sector casualties when the main group went underground.[/sblock]

[sblock=Miscellaneous]Zarsen:  The Zarsen are the indigenous species on Darkness.  A bipedal feline species, the Zarsen are occasionally compared with Wookiees, mostly for some of their physical similarities.  Males grow to in excess of two meters in height (some as much as two and a half meters tall), while females are typically a head shorter, barely surpassing the two-meter height mark themselves.  They possess claws, but have no compunctions about using them if they believe it necessary.  They are naturally lithe, but not very strong-willed or charismatic.

Their society was a fairly primitive nomadic lifestyle before the arrival of Outworlders (as they call anyone who isn’t Zarsen).  Typically, the strongest and wisest of the Zarsen were placed into positions of leadership, much like tribal chiefs and shamans.  The youngest Zarsen generation, however, has adapted quite rapidly to the changes in the times -- several of them have even joined the two major swoop gangs on Darkness.  Most of the Zarsen who cling to the traditions live in the desert wastes, but more and more young Zarsen are flocking to Marcite for opportunities of their own.

The Bloodsniffers:  The largest major swoop gang on Darkness, the Bloodsniffers are some of the worst dregs to be offered as part of galactic society -- they are a pack of bullies, ne‘er-do-wells, criminals, deviants and general miscreants.  The Bloodsniffers are also one of the primary sources of illegal dealings, whether it be narcotics, vice, gambling and more.  The only reason they are tolerated by MarTech and not wiped out is because the Bloodsniffers pay a percentage of their profits to MarTech as protection money.  The Bloodsniffers have territory mostly in Parsecs I, II and VI, but occasionally cross into Parsec VII to try and intimidate the Sabers.

The Sabers:  Modeled after the Jedi Knights, the Sabers are the second (but much smaller) major swoop gang, numbering perhaps twenty-five all told.  Many of them are accomplished duelists, capable of wielding sabers of their own, but there are limits to their skill.  They do their best to clean up the mess left behind by the Bloodsniffers, and attempt to be a positive, active influence in Parsec VII, where they mark their territory.  Such charity and good works, however, make it inevitable that clashes between the Bloodsniffers and the Sabers occur.  Unfortunately, the Sabers tend to be on the losing end of such conflicts.  The Sabers, however, are the most vocal proponents of the urban legend known by the same name as the moon on which they reside -- Darkness.[/sblock]

[sblock=Timeline]232 BBY -- MarTech Corporation, under the direction of Kal Tyret Sortev, wins the rights to the moon of Darkness, a moon of the planet Danoate.  Believed to be a loss, MarTech discovered soon thereafter that Darkness had enough raw materials to potentially be self-sufficient, and began making the moon their corporate and financial headquarters.

232 BBY - 23 BBY -- Darkness begins to grow under the careful supervision of MarTech corporation, much to the eventual chagrin of the indigenous feline Zarsen species, who find themselves steadily pushed further and further back as the main city of Marcite expands to it's current size, claiming sixty percent of the moon's surface area.

40 BBY -- The covert ops organization known as Sector comes to Darkness, offering their services to MarTech.

23 BBY - 22 BBY -- The Myuni Wars:  MarTech cracks down on military installations not under their direct control.  Sector is the first organization to be targetted:  however, the organization came to expect such a move, and went underground.

7 BBY -- MarTech shuts down the only spaceport on Darkness, citing the mounting environmental problems as justification for closing all traffic into and out of Darkness.  Shortly thereafter, MarTech adopts a state closely resembling martial law in most respects.  Personal freedom is slowly stripped away, especially for those not in MarTech employ.

2 BBY -- Sector mounts an offensive against MarTech with the assistance of several smaller groups that managed to avoid the notice of MarTech during the Myuni Wars.  The offensive was ultimately a failure -- many operatives were lost.  MarTech, now suspicious that at least one of the major military organizations that they had believed destroyed during the Myuni Wars has survived, has grown more tyrannical.

0 BBY -- The story begins...[/sblock]

Characters:

1) Level 5 (28-point buy -- don't forget your 4th level attribute point; Vitality Points will be full Hit Die plus Con for 1st level, 3/4 hit die plus Con for subsequent levels -- Wound Points are your Con score); no Jedi classes allowed (see Sector entry for details as to why); prestige classes will be case-by-case basis once you're eligible for them; combat will be a very real possibility in this game, although the role of Sector is more covert ops, so keep that in mind -- but don't feel that you all have to be soldier to survive (and no, I won't enforce any multiclassing penalties as described in the Multiclassing section of the core rulebook; I rather dislike that part, so consider it Rule 0'ed by me).

I do want backgrounds for each character, especially over the last seven years (since that's how long everyone will have been on Darkness, due to the ban imposed by MarTech on outbound space flights).  You will all be in Sector III (Sector III, Cell 42 to be precise, if that's any help -- read the Sector entry for details on the designations) when the game begins, and coming together as a full-fledged cell group at the opening of the game.  The more detail you give, the better -- especially seeing as how I'm the type of guy who will read them and take notes for potential RP hooks -- but don't write a novel. 

I will probably be drawing up an NPC (dependent on what sort of characters I see), probably a Tech Specialist doubling as the team's transport pilot and outside support (via comms and computer research for the team while on-mission -- sorta like the bulk of characters that Sam Fisher was in contact with via comlink in the _Splinter Cell_ games, or Donovan from the old USA Network's TV series version of _La Femme Nakita_), but don't let that stop you if you also want to take on a techie role.

2)  Spending money:  6,500 credits -- room and boarding, while somewhat spartan, is part and parcel of your service with Sector; typical gear for missions will also be available (comlink, etc.); past that, spend as you will, but anything outside the core rulebook is subject to DM veto (although I do plan to be pretty reasonable) -- if you do want anything outside the core rulebook, please cite me a reference as to the book the item in question comes from so I can check it out for myself before approving it.

3)  All rolls will be done via Invisible Castle; the main question here (because I'm putting it up for vote) is whether you would like me to make the rolls for you, or whether you would prefer to make the rolls and make them a part of your posts.  I'm fine with either way, although I'd feel perhaps a little more comfortable with the former option (especially with certain skill checks and saving throws) -- I am willing to compromise on attack/damage rolls and such and let you make them, though, if you all would prefer that.  As it's said, speak now or forever hold your peace. 

4)  Posting:  I don't want this to be just a casual thing where you post just whenever, but at the same time I don't want to say you all have to post every single day.  For my own peace of mind, let's call it 2-3 posts per week (more if we can manage it, and if not, that's okay too).  I do want to try and keep a fairly cinematic feel to it, but we'll see how that goes as time progresses.

5)  I do want to start this off fairly soon, but at the same time I want to give everyone a fair shake insofar as chargen goes.  There will be five character slots -- those who have posted thus far have first dibs, but I'll be giving everyone through *October 26* (that gives everyone two weeks from today, as I'm editing this opening post majorly from it's original appearance) to have characters posted here for my viewing pleasure.  I don't pretend to be an expert, but I will try to offer pointers (if you like) to help you with your characters.

6)  I would like everyone posting a character to email me (darksabrz@gmail.com) with your forum name, character name and general concept (level breakdown is sufficient for me), and a number between 1 and 10 (and no, I'm not kidding about that last part).   Rest assured, I have my reasons for asking this (mostly to help me keep you all straight until I create the Rogue's Gallery thread for the approved characters -- and no, the number you choose isn't going to be the order I try to kill your character or anything like that; I do want you all to have a chance to "win").

Any questions or comments, feel free to ask.


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

well, I would be interested, the only thing is that the last time I played a SW RPG was like 5 years ago.  And I have no books. (anymore) Personally, ive always like the d20 system, but the system I played way back when was d6.  I think doing a d20 game (like I am DM'ing ATM) and doing a d6 game would hurt my head all over the place.  

This would be the type of character I would like to play:

Trando bounty hunter, (soldier starting) main weapon, Light repeater, pretty much your 'mwa hahahaha!!!  me like guns!!!'  type guy.    fun all around.

*shrugs*   track me down if you start one.  (note I'll only be here till late december tho.)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

Definitely interested, if you do d20 Star Wars. I don't have the books for d6. I'd love to craft a soldier/mercenary style character for a Star Wars campaign.


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

rawr!  i claimed that background first!  mine!    no, j/k.   How bout we be two old mercinary buddies, teaming up again after having split paths long ago...   you can be the smart reserved one, and Ill kick everything's butt (i.e. good cop, bad cop)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> rawr!  i claimed that background first!  mine!    no, j/k.   How bout we be two old mercinary buddies, teaming up again after having split paths long ago...   you can be the smart reserved one, and Ill kick everything's butt (i.e. good cop, bad cop)




Yeah, you beat me by 1 minute! LOL.

There are plenty of fun classes in Star Wars if two Soldiers don't work out...I guess it depends on how much other interest there is in this, and how many players Azaar accepts.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 10, 2006)

Plausible.  All the characters would have spent the last several years (I'm thinking six to seven years, rather than the five I originally put in the opening post) on Darkness.  Whether you want to have your service time since being trapped on Darkness with Sector (which is the name of the group) together, that would be fine.

As for number of players... likely four.  I don't think I could realistically handle more than that.


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

Why is there no space travel?  And do people live in sealed domes or is it like a Nar'Shadda-esqe place?  

Give us a smuggler girl for skill checks and a rogue assassin droid and we'll be set to go.  

Oh, and you're a first timer, eh?  fresh meat!!!!  
lolz, did I mention I'm also a first timer pbper, other than my Syrael?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Give us a smuggler girl for skill checks and a rogue assassin droid and we'll be set to go.




I loved HK-47. Now that droid could make me laugh.



			
				penance said:
			
		

> Oh, and you're a first timer, eh?  fresh meat!!!!
> lolz, did I mention I'm also a first timer pbper, other than my Syrael?




We were all first-timers at one point in time. Hell, I've only been DMing PBP since April or so. You've just got to take a deep breath and plunge right in.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Azaar,

I am assuming if we have been together a while that we will be starting somewhere above level 1? This will actually give us the ability to vary our characters a bit more, I think, and thus have more diverse roles in the group.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 10, 2006)

Heh.  HK-47 was a hoot, yes.  I certainly wouldn't mind a droid PC if someone wanted to do so.

Starting level... likely level 3-4.  Give you some experience to play with, but not anything too awfully high.  I might go as high as 5th level, though.

penance:  The last ship left Darkness seven years ago.  The extreme pollution is the main contributing factor, although there's rumors that the MarTech corporate board of directors might possibly have the means to bypass that -- in which case, any ships that tried to leave have evidently met with foul play of some sort.

Aside from that... think Coruscant meets Nar Shaada (the KOTOR 2 version, anyway) meets Midgard (from Final Fantasy VII).  Marcite takes up close to two-thirds of Darkness's surface area.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Count me in. (Thats three)
I could create a slicer or I can create a ship techie. Either or, works for me. 
For the gun slingers, one can be a smuggler and the other can be the gunslinger? A team def needs a friendly face. 

I would prefer D6 as that is the game I know best, however I will play D20 if that is the decision. 


-Blood


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2006)

I know penance mentioned something about Bounty Hunter, and if he means going Prestige Class (assuming we play d20), he would probably want a few Scoundrel levels, as two of the required skills for class entry are not on the Soldier's skill list.

If I go with a Soldier, I would be more inclined to move toward the Elite Trooper prestige class. I'd be willing to multi-class, or go another direction if that fit best into the group. I'm not too picky.

Since Azaar has said no space travel (at least not right away), a smuggler and ship techie might not be best suited for the game...Azaar would have to expand more on that, though.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 11, 2006)

It sounds interesting, but it looks like you've already got enough combat characters.  So I'd like to know whether non-combat characters will serve any purpose besides helping the combatants kill more things better in your game.  I know it may seem an odd question but in my experience that is the most common role for them.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 11, 2006)

They could -- however, I'm not going to complain if there are four combat-type characters.  I'd actually considered NPCing a Tech Specialist to serve as support for the group, in fact -- sorta like the operators on the hovercrafts in the _Matrix_ movies.  Gives me a good reason to use the techie speak I've learned over the years of playing engineers/medics/scientists on various Transformer MUSHes. 

Perhaps what surprises me most is that there isn't anyone biting at a potential sneak/roguish type of character.  Sector is, by nature, more a sneaky infiltrator-type of organization.  Straight combat will have it's place, but there will be situations where infiltration will be the primary mission as well.  I'm hoping to be able to do a variety of different things.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, if we are starting at 3rd or 4th level, I could multiclass Soldier with either Scout or Fringer, and that would allow me to pick up Hide and Move Silently...that would help with the sneakiness.


After doing a little browsing, I'm definitely leaning toward Fringer/Soldier. Seems like a good combination.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 11, 2006)

I would like to play a former corsec officer Rylan Sarn, now out of the force because of bad conduct who was asked to come here undercover (by his old bosses) in search of a smuggler (your own choice of names, backgrounds), My character agreed as a way of getting back into the force only to get trapped when the space faring days ended in the sector. Now all he can think about is doing whatever it takes to get off this rock and back to corellia, if there has been news he has strong leanings towards the rebellion and cannot wait to join the fight against the empire.  He sees his part in the attempt to bring down the government of darkness as a way of participating in the war. And while he does not (at this time) have any force sensativity his uncle was one of the jedi who died defending the jedi temple, and his cousin Isan Sarn has shown the potential for the force.


An edit 


While reading Correscant and the Core Worlds
     I read that CorSec was dissolved by the Diktat for a force that was more loyal to him...

So instead of being released for bad conduct, I will have been released because of a political upheaval, and then asked by my former bosses (now loyal to the rebels) to come to this place to look for evidence of the Diktats henchmen here that had helped in during his coop.  And then I got stuck here

And for classes,

I would say either a Noble or Soldier


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 11, 2006)

I suppose it could be interesting to play a sneaky type.  The last sneaky type I played was a halfling, and by default was constantly harassed and forced to crawl into small holes.  The only thing he ever got out of one of those holes that wasn't an injury was a cursed ring of featherfall that lowered his Dex to around 14-15.    But if it might be alot of fun playing a stealthy character that doesn't always get shoved into holes.  Also that game was spent mostly running around the wilderness of northern Faerun so a densely populated area like a star wars city would be very different.

I guess a Scoundrel or Scoundrel/Noble.  I'll have to think about it before I can get into detail though.


----------



## penance (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like we've got a party!  (you're sure you couldn't handle 5 characters, azaar?) 

*gives puppy eyes*

the only problem is, liek I said, I don't have the d20 books any more.  Is there, perhaps, an SRD I could get ahold of?  Anyway, until I look up some d20 SW books, could someone send me some instructions for making a character?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> the only problem is, liek I said, I don't have the d20 books any more.  Is there, perhaps, an SRD I could get ahold of?  Anyway, until I look up some d20 SW books, could someone send me some instructions for making a character?





Ha, this is why I never get rid of old books! Hell, I've still got all my 1st and 2nd edition D&D books, my old Star Frontiers stuff, Battletech, etc. etc. Good thing I've got an office with lots of bookshelves at home!


----------



## penance (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah, well, you probably 
a) have more cash
b) haven;t moved as often as I have   

but such is life.  I might have to go pick up some SW d20 stuff tho, it's been on the back of my mind for a while.  Anyways, so Azaar, mighty DM, will you be our mighty DM?


----------



## Azaar (Oct 11, 2006)

Because I'm lazy, I've edited my opening post to make this a bone fide recruiting thread.  I will post some basic info on Darkness and Sector for you all to acclimate yourselves with later this afternoon, and you all will have first dibs as far as spots go.  I'm leery about going much past four, but I may go for five PCs if there's enough demand for it. 

As I said earlier, I'll likely NPC a Tech Specialist for you all (unless one of you _really_ wants to do the tech specialist role), so don't worry about that particular niche unless you're set on it, in which case I'll let whoever wants it to go for it:  I certainly won't complain.


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 11, 2006)

A while back in a D20 Star Wras game I played a really fun M-3PO military protocol droid that was much fun.  I don't remember exactly how he was statted, but I could easily put him together as a hunter or a soldier.  He would certianly be very polite all of the time, even while killing you.  Not quite so gleeful in killing as HK-47, but certainly with a certain brand of droid-killah fun!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 11, 2006)

So is this a D6 game? (I really do hope so!!)

I would not mind creating/playing a techie. Especially if it is a large group (4-5) which it seems like it is going to be. Plus a room full of cut throats seems a bit 'blah'. How about a techie that has thing for explosives and bombs? Can do moderate piloting, good repairing, and really good blowing things up? Let me know. 

-Blood


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> So is this a D6 game? (I really do hope so!!)




If this is a d6 game, I'll have to back out...I don't have the books, and have only played d6 once before. And that was a LONG, LONG time ago (like 20 years ago).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 12, 2006)

I've never even seen a d6 game. :\


----------



## Azaar (Oct 12, 2006)

While I would prefer D6, I don't have the books to support it.  It would wind up requiring far more conversion than I'd like to do.  So I'm sticking with d20, despite some of my dislikes about d20 as it relates to Star Wars -- the Force rules being one of the major qualms I have.  If I could find a way for Force-users to have a separate pool of points solely for Force powers that would be balanced and not over-complicate matters, I'd use it in a heartbeat and try running something in my favorite era:  KOTOR.

I'll try having stuff up shortly -- had a storm pass through, and there's a couple of things I'll be busy with tonight.  Most likely, I'll wind up just editing my opening post again and put the Darkness/Sector stuff in there, as well as a basic background setting for you all to peruse and all that stuff.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 12, 2006)

D20 it is then. Just one thing, I have never played nor have any of the books to create said character. If someone has the books and is will to help me out, that would be great! Please let me know. 

-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 12, 2006)

I've got the revised core rulebook, I could help you out if you want.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 12, 2006)

I have the following Books for d20

Star Wars Revised Guidebook (Hardback and PDF)
Star Wars Campaign Setting Guide 
Star Wars Heroes Guide Book (Hardback and PDF) 
Star Wars Powers of the Jedi
Star Wars Rebellion Era Sourcebook
Star Wars New Jedi Order Sourcebook
Star Wars Corruscant and the Core Worlds
Star Wars Geonosis and the Outer Rim
Star Wars Arms & Equipment Guidebook (Hardback and PDF)
Star Wars More Aliens Sourcebook
Star Wars Starships of the Galaxy 
Star Wars Stormtrooper Sourcebook (PDF only)
Star Wars Dark Side Sourcebook


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2006)

Just these two for me:

Star Wars Revised COre Rulebook
Star Wars Arms & Equipment Guide


----------



## penance (Oct 12, 2006)

sidran!  if you send me a copy of those PDF's, you would be my hero.




also, I think smuggler/soldier sounds like a great idea, although It would probably work best if we started level 5-  then I'd be a soldier3/smuggler2. 

That would be nice, and then I wouldnt have to be 'totally' stupid.

Does the Empire have any kind of presence on darkness?  are we going to run into any storm troopers?  becuase out of everything one can do in the starwars universe, stealing AT-ST's is by far my favorite thing to do.    *grins*


----------



## Azaar (Oct 13, 2006)

_penance wrote:_


> Does the Empire have any kind of presence on darkness? are we going to run into any storm troopers? becuase out of everything one can do in the starwars universe, stealing AT-ST's is by far my favorite thing to do. *grins*




To quote a favorite mod from a small forum I post at occasionally:  No comment. 

Okay, the opening post has been MASSIVELY edited.  Everything you all need to know is there, so please let me know if you think I'm missing anything.

Entry #3 -- Please read that and let me know what you all think.  I don't want you all to think I don't trust any of you, but I have to admit to a little discomfort about the issue, since this is my first time DMing a play-by-post game.  I do want to make some of the rolls, like I mentioned, but I'm not dead set on making every last one of them unless that's what everyone prefers.  I will, however, have eyebrows raised if I see a bunch of rolls that are always good, and I will be checking them.

Entry #6 -- I do need these emails by the October 26th deadline, so please send them in.

Okay, I think that about covers it from my end.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't really care either way, though not having to deal with IC would make it a bit easier on me.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am going to see if I can get my hands on the SW cole rules book and some other books. But the character concept I was thinking was a demolition specialist like I was saying before, but also has an infinite with piloting speeders, gravity craft assualt ships, etc. That way the character can be useful in more than one way. Not too sure what classes and races there are so if someone can caste out a few suggestions, I would be most grateful. 

Thanks
-Blood


----------



## Azaar (Oct 13, 2006)

Hmm.  You have four options, class-wise:  Scoundrel, Scout, Soldier and Tech Specialist (all of whom have Demolitions and Pilot as class skills).  Depends on how much you want in the way of skill points, or whether you want more combat potential.  If you want someone fairly skillful, I'd suggest Scoundrel or Scout -- Scoundrel has 8 + Int per level, while Scout has 6 + Int per level.  Otherwise, Soldier has the good BAB, while Scoundrel and Scout have the decent BAB.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey wait, what about Fringer and Noble?


----------



## Azaar (Oct 13, 2006)

Also options, but Demolitions and Pilot are cross-class skills for the Noble; Demolitions is cross-class for the Fringer.  I was just giving options to Bloodweaver for classes that had both Demolitions and Pilot as class skills for his concept.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh, ok.  I wondered if you were outlawing them or something, whew. 

Oh by the way, the part of the OP saying what exactly the PCs have to do with any of the other information seems to have been deleted.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 13, 2006)

The PCs are part of Sector, if that's what you're referring to -- Sector's specialty is covert ops, with some solid experience using guerilla warfare and other such tactics when the occasion calls for it.  Past that, I'm not certain what exactly you're referring to.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 13, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> sidran!  if you send me a copy of those PDF's, you would be my hero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whats the email again


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 13, 2006)

That's what I was refering to if that's still there, I didn't see it, my bad.  Is there any information on how we're doing HP?  I didn't see that either.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm 100% all for you making the dice rolls, Azaar, but if you want us to make some of them, I'm okay with that, too...


----------



## Azaar (Oct 13, 2006)

PCs and how they relate to Sector is part of entry #1, in the background paragraph -- I tried to clear it up a little bit.

The workup for Vitality Points and Wound Points are added.  Thanks for the catch -- knew I was forgetting something.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 13, 2006)

Sent you an email,


100% For your rolling the die. Or whatever way its decided.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 13, 2006)

"Vitality Points will be full Hit Die plus Con for 1st level, 3/4 hit die plus Con for subsequent levels"

Rounded up or down? 


Ok, I'm pretty much done with my character.  I was wondering if someone with the Arms and Equipment guild could suggest a blaster with a high Stun DC, preferably a heavy or regular pistol.  Which brings me to another question.  What kinds of weapon restrictions are there on Darkness and how well are they enforced?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> "Vitality Points will be full Hit Die plus Con for 1st level, 3/4 hit die plus Con for subsequent levels"
> 
> Rounded up or down?




3/4...works just like 1/2. Round down at even levels, up at odd levels. That's the usual way, at any rate.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm pretty much done with my character.  I was wondering if someone with the Arms and Equipment guild could suggest a blaster with a high Stun DC, preferably a heavy or regular pistol.





Yes, if you don't mind waiting until I get home. There is one built specifically for stunning. I think the Fort DC on it is 20.


----------



## penance (Oct 13, 2006)

Sidran, my email is dizkord (at) hotmail (dot) com.  feel free to flood my inbox.  *grins*

Ok, as far as dice rolling;  from one DM to another Azaar, check out the link in my sig to my 'battle thread.'  Also, if you look at my IC thread, I think i have some cool ideas for linking to pictures/invisiblecastle rolls, methods that makes it less intrusive.

Nice long post there under the intro.   a few questions; how is the planet self suffecient?  3/4 of the planet city, the rest farm?  or are there underground food labs? If i remember,  Corescant had 20+ agg planets supporting it.  

[sblock=stupid economy questions]Also,who does this big company make their money off of?   by that, i mean who is the major employer of everyone?  Is marsec the only employer of people? (that would mean that the only money marsec makes is money that they give out...) how do individual businesses fare?  what is the best way to make $$ outside of marsec?  If these questions are dumb, just tell me to suspend my disbelif.  [/sblock]

how many aliens are there on Darkness?  would a single trandoshan stick out?  or is there a community?  

and btw;  i really loathe point buy.    but if you really want to, i suppose i can suffer through it....


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> and btw;  i really loathe point buy.    but if you really want to, i suppose i can suffer through it....





Get used to it, if you are going to do PBP.  Almost every DM here uses point-buy, since it ensures a level of equality between the PCs. And believe me, I loathed it when I first started playing games here, but you actually grow to accept it, and eventually use it yourself!


----------



## penance (Oct 13, 2006)

*shrugs*   well, i'll use it when other people tell me to, but i think the dice rolled stats in our game are much more interesting.   ah well.  here, when i get done emailing azaar, ill drop a copy here of what I have.  Untill i get those pdf's from sidran, i wont be able to completly finish the guy.

heres the picture I have.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> *shrugs*   well, i'll use it when other people tell me to, but i think the dice rolled stats in our game are much more interesting.   ah well.  here, when i get done emailing azaar, ill drop a copy here of what I have.  Untill i get those pdf's from sidran, i wont be able to completly finish the guy.





I agree, dice-rolled stats are much more interesting, and characters don't look like cookie-cutter copies of each other when you roll. But go figure the point buy out between our characters in your game...I'll bet there is quite a bit of difference between them.

We've got until the 28th to finish our PCs, so I don't think we really have to worry about rushing too much. And since Star Wars d20 doesn't have an online SRD, I have to wait until I get home to work on my PC.


----------



## penance (Oct 13, 2006)

true.  you should get a big flash drive like we have;  the thing holds 90 gigs, i can basically put everything on it.      I need it because i switch computers alot, it's really handy.  anyways, I'd like to work your character into my guys storyline a bit, Rhun, so I'll post what I have.\

[sblock=Krandor Th'rassik]
Krandor Th'rassik
heres a good concept for image
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/penance_of_discord/trandome.jpg

and my stats are as follows
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=678093

you said 28 points, so this is how it looks.
STR 	8 (trando modifyer=+2) =10
DEX 	15 (trando mod=-2)= 13, +1 for my 4th level point = 14
CON 	16
INT 	14
WIS 	10
CHA 	10

Im thinking level3 soldier, level2 smuggler.[/sblock]

[sblock=background]
if you look, he does have a rather high int for a trando;  I'm thinking that his actually is a smart guy, but he's been trained since birth to act like other trandos.  He likes to have a 'tough guy' facade, which to him means acting stupid.  However, when things get tough or when he gets mad, he drops the act like it didnt exist.  His preferred weapon is the light repeater, he is a big fan of the heavy firepower. 

 He came to Darkness with his father who was a Sector 'outside consultant.'  When the chaos came, his father was one of the ones to bite the bullet.  The only reason Krandor survived was (Rhun's character), who pulled him out of the line of fire and kept him underground until the heat was off.  At that point, Krandor angrily left, preffering to work as an enforcer-for-hire for several years.  One of these missions eventually involved working with (Rhun's character), and Krandor decided that maybe Sector work wan't too bad.  That was several years ago, and now the Trandoshan is a rugged and experienced member of the group, specilizing in grenades and firepower.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't have my background thrown together yet, but I'm looking at:

Cydarius Rath
Human male Fringer 2/Soldier 3
Str 12 (4 pt)
Dex 16 (8 pt + 1 lvl increase)
Con 14 (6 pt)
Int 14 (6 pt)
Wis 10 (2 pt)
Cha 10 (2 pt)

As far as skills go, he is going to have a hodge podge of miscellaneous skills. Obviously, he isn't finalized or anything. I'll have to do a lot fo work this weekend when I have my books with me.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 13, 2006)

My email cant handle the upload of the PDF

Can you meet me on Yahoo Messanger (Sidran7e_DM)


----------



## Azaar (Oct 13, 2006)

Grife, look at all the questions... hmm, where to begin... guess the beginning would be a good place. 

Vitality Points:  I'll be nice -- round up in all instances. 

I'll make a note of it in the opening post when I can remember it:  MarTech is huge, and has it's grubby fingers in everything -- think Czerka Corporation from the KOTOR games, and you'll have a decent idea.  As for self-sufficiency -- Darkness recycles a lot of their unused or outdated materials, insofar as metal and the like goes.  Within Marcite, there are plenty of subsidiary companies who do contract work for MarTech -- hydroponic facilities, genetically-engineered foodstuffs, the works.  Past that... well, the best I can say is to suspend disbelief on the economy front -- past that, I give the old stand-by quote:  No comment. 

Aliens:  Humanity isn't the only species on Darkness, not by a long shot.  The native Zarsen are a fairly significant minority in Marcite's population.  Past that, pretty much every alien race you can imagine is there... within reason.  No Hutts, strangely enough (or not, given MarTech's rather consistent track record in taking over what they don't control through whatever means necessary), no Shi'ido shapeshifters... but most everything else is there.  If you want a PC outside the core rulebook (mostly in the _Ultimate Alien Anthology_), just run it by me -- I'll be fairly reasonable about that sort of thing, for the most part.

Point-buy seems to be the only thing used:  I've never run into a game to be played (at least, games that I'm intrigued enough by the concept to look more in-depth at the recruiting threads) where you were allowed to roll up your own stats through Invisible Castle or anything like that.  For me... well, let's just say that IRL, my d6s hate me with a passion when it comes to rolling stats; bad enough that my DM takes pity on me and lets me reroll 1s, 2s and 3s to give me a chance at making a decent character (of course, we tend towards high-powered games anyway).

I may be reading the entries wrong in _The Arms and Equipment Guide_, but IIRC, anytime there's a Fort DC listed, the weapon can be used on a stun setting.  Several DC 18 weapons are in evidence, and one DC 20 (the SoroSuub Firelance Blaster Rifle, p. 18 -- 1,200 credits).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 13, 2006)

Holy crap penance, that's bigger than my hard drive!  Then again I really need a new hard drive.

Thanks for the future assistance Rhun.

I'm at school now so let's see if I can remember by character.

Vincent Valik
Human Male Scout 2/Scoudrel 3
Can't remember my ability scores exactly but I know dex is 16, Con/Cha are 10 and Wis/Int are around 14, give or take a point.

Currently he's built to be a stealthy infiiltrator, with max ranks in stealth skills and computer use among other things.

He's been on darkness as long as Sector has and worked with them for at least that long, however he's not really a people person and has no leadership skills to speak of so he's still in sector three.  He doesn't like Martech on a personal level, mostly because of what they did to Sector, but also because of the way they've poluted the planet, but  so he's actually somewhat happy to be working against them now. Also, also, he used to work with another team but they were casualties of the Martech purge, though he doesn't think that Sector let them die.  They were on a mission when things went down the drain and Vincent believes he was the only survivor.  I'll add some more when I get home.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ok, I am looking at making a Human Scoundral 5, with my skill feat focus in Demolitions. I found what looks like an web based character generator that uses just the core rule book. Going to see how that works out. 

The plot hook for the character I was thinking was simple. Him and his father landed here in his space frieghter when the space travel was still possible. When MarTech closed the skys, they killed his father and took his ship. Seven years later he hates MarTech with a passion and is on a personal quest to find his father's ship and even the score with MarTech. I will add more when I get a chance. His skills will be something similiar to black market dealing, piloting, demolitions, slicing and being sneaky. Not much emphasis on gun slinging. 

Thoughts?

-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 14, 2006)

After rereading the description i think my character history could use some more work.  I figured I should post his stats here just so other's can see them though.

[sblock='Vincent']
Vincent Valik
Human Male
Scout 2 / Scoundrel 3
Age: 32
Height: 1.75 m
Weight: 79 kg.
Hair: Black
Eyes: Green-Grey
Skin: Pale

Abilities
Str: 11
Dex: 16
Con: 10
Int: 14
Wis: 14
Cha: 10

Saves
Fort: +3
Reflex: +5
Will: +3

Wound Points: 10
Vitality Points: 29
Defense: 16 (+3 class bonus, +3 Dex)
BAB: +3
Init: +7
Speed: 10m
Reputation: +1
Exp: 10,000

Class Features:
Weapon Proficiency: Simple, Blaster Pistols and Rifles
Trailblazing
Illicit Barter
Lucky 1
Precise Attack 1

Feats:
Dodge
Improved Initiative
Quick Draw
Sharp-Eyed


Skills:				Total	Ability	Ranks	Misc
Appraise			+2	2		
Balance			+6	3	3	
Bluff				+0
Climb				+5		5	
Computer Use			+10	2	8	
Diplomacy			+0
Disable Device		+5	2	3	
Disguise			+0
Escape Artist			+6	3	3	
Forgery			+2	2		
Gamble			+2	2
Gather	Information		+0
Hide				+11	3	8	
Intimidate			+0
Jump				+5		5
Knowledge (Streetwise)	+10	2	8
Knowledge (Underworld)	+10	2	8
Listen				+10	2	8	
Move Silently			+11	3	8
Ride				+3	3		
Search				+2	2		
Sense Motive			+2	2		
Spot				+10	2	8	
Survival			+2	2		
Swim				+0
Treat Injury			+2	2
Tumble			+6	3	3

Languages
Speak/Read/Write Basic
Understand Shriiwook
Speak Zarsen
[/sblock]


----------



## Azaar (Oct 14, 2006)

Bloodweaver:  The concept sounds good, although I wouldn't put much stock in your character finding his father's ship again:  most likely, it's been recycled for spare parts by now.  Keep in mind that the starport has been in disrepair since MarTech closed off anyoff-world traffic seven years earlier.  As for the rest... you might want to reconsider that lack of gunslinging, but I'll withhold judgment on that until you have up the stats for me to look more fully.

Dire Lemming:  a few things with Vincent I want to address.

1)  Stats... I have a suggestion:  STR 12, DEX 15/16*, CON 10, INT 14, WIS 14, CHA 10 -- *put your 4th level attribute point into DEX; this gives you the 16 DEX, plus gives you 2 extra points -- I suggested STR, since that way you get a +1 to attack/damage in melee and you'll still be kosher with your point-buy.  Your call, of course, just something I thought I'd suggest.

2)  Saves:  should be Fort +3, Ref +8, Will +5 -- you forgot to add in the Dex and Wis modifiers to Ref and Will. 

3)  Skills:  the entry, admittedly, was extremely confusing to me, mostly because I wasn't understanding everything too well (darn the lack of tab support for the forum code).  It looks all jumbled together and generally hard to read.  I know it's a little extra work, but it'll make it far easier on me if you could do it like how I've done it here -- just be sure to click the spoiler box, and I admit it's a long way down (and for the rest of you, it'd be a great help for me as well, so something to keep in mind):

Nethien

With that in mind:  Search and Sense Motive need their +2 aptitude bonus from the Sharp-Eyed feat added to make the final modifier +4.  Knowledge (underworld)... I'm pretty much going to consider it the same as Knowledge (streetwise), since they both really deal with the same thing in my eyes.  So you've got 8 skill points to distribute.

Past that, looks fairly decent.  Remember to add your equipment and how many credits you'll have left over after purchases.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 15, 2006)

Heh, I really ought to pay more attetntion, thanks for pointing all that stuff out to me.   I actually wanted to change Sharp-Eyed to endurance, but I forgot to, that's why Sense Motive and search don't have bonuses.

As for equipment, I was hoping I could get some help with that since all I have is the Core Rulebook, which has a rather limited selection, I was hoping someone with the Arms and Equipment guide could give me a hand.  That Sorosuub Firelance that was mentioned earlier sounds useful.  I was also wondering if there were any personal stealth genrator type things or something.  Also, you said that Sector would take care of certain things for us "comlinks, etc." What exactly did you mean by that(besides that I don't need to buy a comlink)? 

[sblock='Vincent']Vincent Valik
Human Male
Scout 2 / Scoundrel 3
Age: 32
Height: 1.75 m
Weight: 79 kg.
Hair: Black
Eyes: Green-Grey
Skin: Pale

Abilities
Str: 12
Dex: 16
Con: 10
Int: 14
Wis: 14
Cha: 10

Saves
Fort: +3 (+2 Scout, +1 Scoundrel)
Reflex: +8 (+2 Scout, +3 Scoundrel, +3 Dex)
Will: +5 (+2 Scout, +1 Scoundrel, +2 Wis)

Wound Points: 10
Vitality Points: 29
Defense: 16 (+3 class bonus, +3 Dex)
BAB: +3
Init: +7
Speed: 10m
Reputation: +1
Exp: 10,000

Class Features:
Weapon Proficiency: Simple, Blaster Pistols and Rifles
Trailblazing
Illicit Barter
Lucky 1
Precise Attack 1

Feats:
Dodge
Improved Initiative
Quick Draw
Endurance



```
Skills:				Total	Ability	Ranks	Misc
Appraise			+2	2		
Balance				+6	3	3	
Bluff				+0
Climb				+5		5	
Computer Use			+10	2	8	
Diplomacy			+0
Disable Device			+5	2	3	
Disguise			+0
Escape Artist			+6	3	3	
Forgery				+2	2		
Gamble				+2	2
Gather	Information		+0
Hide				+11	3	8	
Intimidate			+0
Jump				+5		5
Knowledge (Streetwise)		+10	2	8
Listen				+10	2	8	
Move Silently			+11	3	8
Ride				+3	3		
Search				+10	2	8	
Sense Motive			+2	2		
Spot				+10	2	8	
Survival			+2	2		
Swim				+0
Treat Injury			+2	2
Tumble				+6	3	3
```


Languages
Speak/Read/Write Basic
Understand Shriiwook
Speak Zarsen[/sblock]


----------



## Azaar (Oct 15, 2006)

Ahh, gotcha.   I've found that it helps sometimes to have double-checking done.  That's the only reason Nethien is put together the way he is -- took a couple of others to help me get him set up right the way I wanted him.

I appreciate that code, too:  that helps tremendously.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 15, 2006)

I think you missed my edit, I didn't edit the character, just asked some questions.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 15, 2006)

The typical equipment that would be needed on a given mission is what Sector will equip you with:  it's a lot like the all-purpose utility kit.

As for equipment that you want to buy yourself:  that Sorosuub Firelance is 1200 credits.  I'll give you the damage stuff and all that if you need it.  Anything else that you're looking to get offhand?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 15, 2006)

I think I like this Firelance rifle.  

Items that help with stealth and computer use would be good.  Also something that helps with sensory checks but is less bulky than a sensor pack, like some sort of goggles or something, or something with lowlight/darkvision.  

I figure a better way to disable lifeforms I don't want to kill would be handy too.  It would seem sort of odd closing to 4 meters in order to shoot with a weapon that usually has a 30 meter range.

Basicly, stuff that would be useful for a total sci-fi spec-ops bad ass!  

I wouldn't be surprised if alot of this stuff would cost way to much for me to afford though, oh well.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 15, 2006)

From what I see... yeah, a lot of it will be highly expensive, at least for stealth gear -- truth be told, at least for the time being I'll likely disallow stealth gear (although I won't deny that there's a chance that you might happen upon some as a mission objective for Sector's engineers to study and reverse-engineer for themselves).

Ahh, you all are so nice, giving me ideas.  I like that. 

As for computer stuff... strangely, _The Arms and Equipment Guide_ don't have anything listed for anything like that, but the _Hero's Guide_ does.  Probably you could have something built by one of Sector's tech specialists to give you a bonus to your Computer Use checks.  Handheld computers give a +4 equipment bonus to Intelligence checks relating to calculations or on Computer Use checks in relation to information downloads, and can do anything listed under the Computer Use skill.  Cost:  1,500 credits.  Mastercraft +1 (bringing the bonuses to +5) is 3,000 credits, and mastercraft +2 (bonuses increase to +6) is 6,000 credits.

Lowlight/darkvision equipment:  Electrobinoculars and macrobinoculars have that capacity, electrobinoculars in particular -- both are listed in the core rulebook.  If you're wanting it as goggles like what you're suggesting, that's gonna be really expensive.  Targeting scopes can also be purchased, although those are more for weapons, but for additional cost you can add low-light or darkvision (blindsight, for now, is gonna be a no-no).

My last post, I mentioned Sector keeping you equipped with something like an all-purpose utility belt.  The contents:  a three-day supply of food capsules, medpac, tool kit, spare power pack, spare energy cell, glow rod, and a comlink.  It also will have a few empty pouches for miscellaneous stuff that you wish to add.  This is pretty much like the Jedi utility belt, save for the Aquata breather -- those are for certain situations that they'll equip you with in case you're gonna be dealing with water.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> From what I see... yeah, a lot of it will be highly expensive, at least for stealth gear -- truth be told, at least for the time being I'll likely disallow stealth gear (although I won't deny that there's a chance that you might happen upon some as a mission objective for Sector's engineers to study and reverse-engineer for themselves).





Does this include the Aylixe/Krongbing Textiles Shadowsuit? Because if so, I'll take that off my character before I submit him.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 15, 2006)

Which book is it in?  I don't see it in the _Arms and Equipment Guide_, or in any other books I have on-hand at the moment.  More than likely, though, it won't fly, but I would like to see it before making a final call.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 15, 2006)

So before I add this handheld computer thing, is it basically a Datapad with added functionality?


```
Inventory:			Cost	Weight
SorroSuub Firelance Rifle	1200	?
Stun baton			500	1.8 kg
Electrobinoculars		1000	1 kg
Security Kit +1			1500	1 kg
Recording Rod			500	1 kg
Grappling spike launcher	50	.3 kg
Power pack x4			25	.1
Energy cell x5			10	-
Sector utility belt		-	?

Credits: 1600
```


----------



## Azaar (Oct 15, 2006)

Seems that way, but datapads aren't going to allow you to slice into mainframes and the like.  The handheld computer will allow you to do so, though.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 15, 2006)

Righty then.


```
Inventory:			Cost	Weight
SorroSuub Firelance Rifle	1200	?
Stun baton			500	1.8 kg
Electrobinoculars		1000	1 kg
Security Kit +1			1500	1 kg
Recording Rod			500	1 kg
Grappling spike launcher	50	.3 kg
Power pack x4			25	.1
Energy cell x5			10	-
Handheld Computer		1500	?
Sector utility belt		-	?

Credits: 100
```


----------



## penance (Oct 15, 2006)

[sblock=starwars PDF's]Sidran, try attaching the PDF's as individual attachments in this forum.  Then after i grab them, delete them so noone gets mad at us.    That would be awesome. and cookie-worthy.   [/sblock]

Anyways, is the 28th the set date for the starting of the thread?


----------



## Azaar (Oct 15, 2006)

The 26th is when I'd like to finalize things with characters, yes.  Hopefully I can make the opening post then, along with the Rogue's Gallery post for everyone to post their PCs.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey Azaar, did you get my email yet?


----------



## Azaar (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, I got it.  Just now checked, truth be told.  Of course, now I'm heading for bed because I have one last day of work before having two days off.  Yay.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Which book is it in?  I don't see it in the _Arms and Equipment Guide_, or in any other books I have on-hand at the moment.  More than likely, though, it won't fly, but I would like to see it before making a final call.





It is in the _Arms and Equipment Guide_, in the Armor Section under Light Armor.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay, I see it now.  Thanks for pointing it out.

+10 to Hide and Move Silently is pretty impressive, especially for a pittance of 600 credits.  I'll allow it, but the price will likely be doubled, so call it 1,200 credits:  something that good, especially on Darkness, is going to be very desirable -- and extremely restricted by MarTech.  Fair warning.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay, so far I have the following:

Dire Lemming:  Vincent Valik (Human Scout 2/Scoundrel 3)
penance:  Krandor Th'rassik (Trandoshan Scoundrel 2/Soldier 3)
Priest Sidrian:  Rylan Sarn (Human Scoundrel 2/Soldier 3)
Bloodweaver1:  Unknown (? Scoundrel 5)
Rhun:  Cydarius Rath (Human Fringer 2/Soldier 3)

Bloodweaver1 and Rhun:  I'll need your emails when you get the chance.  You still have a few days, but just wanted to remind you in case you'd forgotten.

Hmm... given the mix, I think I may wind up making that Tech Specialist character for your main piloting and outside technical support needs, after all.

Also... all of you might want to take some thought into who will serve as the cell leader.  If you want to leave that for IC roleplay, that's fine:  nothing like the prospect of serving as the mission leader to bring up some interesting interactions between characters.  While nominally Sector would likely appoint someone outright, I think in this situation it's better to let the PCs make that determination.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Okay, so far I have the following:
> 
> Dire Lemming:  Vincent Valik (Human Scout 2/Scoundrel 3)
> penance:  Krandor Th'rassik (Trandoshan Scoundrel 2/Soldier 3)
> ...



You ask and you shall receive. I think my character can fill in the tech specialist role. 

The only thing is that I need help pricing out some of things that put down as equipment. If someone else has a better idea on what skills, feats, and equipment to select besides I what I got, I would be greatly appreciative. 

For the background I was thinking of expanding on the Frieghter and put that her father was close to finding an answer to the whole 'no-space-travel'. When MarTech came killed the father and stole the ship/solution. That way the ship won't be completely destroyed and can be a (very) distant goal. 

I'll have the character background and description fleshed out by the end of next week. Read over the crunch and please give me all of your comments. 

-Blood

[sblock=Background]She was born on her fathers supply freighter during a Kessel run before the start of the rebellion. When she was a young teenager her father was lured to this planet for a promising job for MarTech. Unfortunately he was double crossed and before they knew what was happening, all space travel was restricted and the space ports where shut down. Stuck on the planet with no way of getting off, her and her father began working together in finding a way to get past the toxic barrier that prevents them from leaving. Four years ago they were close to finding a solution until MarTech showed up and took her father’s ship by putting a blaster whole in his head. Determined to get off this rock and get revenge for her fathers death, she joined Sector and now uses her explosive expertise to get even. [/sblock][sblock=Description] She stands at about 5’9”, 120 lbs, with straight shoulder length light blue hair and fair skin. Her skin is fairly pale due to the fact that she spends most of her time in either her work shop or inside speeder bikes and load lifters. She usually wears some kind of eye protection, either covering her eyes or resting in her hair. She does carry a blaster on her waist at all times, but it is more for show then for actual use. She much rather use a grenade or some other kind of explosive device to get the job done, than be stuck in a gun fight. She often wears dark colored tech overalls that more than not are filled with various tech-equipment.[/sblock][sblock=Rylee 'R.C.' Citris]
	
	



```
Name: Rylee Citris 
Class: Scoundrel 5        Age: 22
Race: Human               Height: 5' 9"
Size: Medium              Weight: 120 lbs
Gender: Female           Eyes: Green
Alignment:                Hair: Blue
Deity:                    Skin: Light 

Class & Racial Traits:
Character Level           Human 
1 Feat at 1st Level       1 Free Feat at 1st Level 
1 Feat at 3rd Level       +4 Skills points at 1st Level
+1 Ability at 4th level   +1 Skill point at each additional level

Scoundral
Illicit barter 
Lucky (1/day) 
Precise attack +1 
Skill emphasis: Demolitions
Bonus feat

Str: 10 (+0)   Level: 5     XP: 
Dex: 16 (+3)   BAB: +3      VP: 25   WP: 10
Con: 10 (+0)   Grapple: +3  Dmg Red: +3
Int: 16 (+3)   Speed: 10M'   
Wis: 10 (+0)   Init: +7      
Cha: 12 (+1)   Reputation: 1      

         Base Armor Shld  Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Defense:  10   +4    +0   +3  +0   +0   +0   17
Touch: 17    Flat-Footed: 14

      Base Mod Misc Total
Fort:  1   +0   +0   +1
Ref:   4   +3   +0   +7
Will:  1   +0   +0   +1

Armor           Bonus Dex ACP  DR  Weight  Cost
Combat Jumpsuit  +4   +6   0   +3   8 Kg   1500Cr 

Weapon          Attack Damage Critical Range Weight  Cost  
Blaster, Heavy    +6    3d8     x2      8M      Kg   750Cr

Equipment              Cost / Weight
Code Cylinder          (500 / 0.1 kg)
Comlink                (-- / 0.1 kg)
Credit Chip            (-- / 0.1 kg)
Belt Pouch             (? / 0 kg)
Data Pad               (1000 / 3 kg)
Datacard (Blank) x10   (-- / 0.2 kg)
Datacard (Programed)   (-- / 0.1 kg)
Energy Cell            (-- / -)
Sensor Pack            (1500 / 9 kg)
Security Kit           (750 / 1 kg) 
Tool Kit (MW)          (500 / 1 kg)

Total Credits Spent:  6500
Total Gold Remaining: 

Current Capacity: Med (33)Kg
Carry Capacity: Light: 0 – 17 Med.: 18 – 33 Heavy: 34 – 50 
                Lift: 100 Drag: 250
Languages: Basic, Bothese, Gamorrean, Ryl 

Feats: (5)
Gearhead, Improved Initiative, Blaster Pistols, Simple Weapons
Vehicle Weapons, Armor Proficiency (light), Skill Emphasis (Demolitions)


Skill Points: 98 Max Ranks: 8                 
Skills                Abil Ranks Mod Misc Total
Appraise              Int    0   +3         3
Astrogate             Int    0   +3         3
Balance               Dex    0   +3         3
Bluff                 Cha    8   +1         9
Climb                 Str    0    0         0
Computer Use          Int    8   +3    +2   13 [+2 Gearhead]
Craft: (IED)          Int    5   +3    +2   10 [+2 Demolitions]
Demolitions           Int    8   +3    +3   14 [+3 Skill Focus]
Diplomacy             Cha    0   +1    +2   3  [+2 Bluff]
Disable Device        Int    8   +3         11
Disguise              Cha    0   +1         1
Escape Artist         Dex    0   +3         3
Forgery               Int    0   +3         3
Gamble                Int    5   +3         8
Gather Information    Cha    0   +1         1
Hide                  Dex    7   +3         10
Intimidate            Cha    0   +1    +2   3  [+2 Bluff]
Jump                  Str    0   0          0
Knowledge (Streewise) Int    5   +3         8 
Listen                Wis    5   0          5
Move Silently         Dex    7   +3         10
Pilot                 Dex    8   +3         11
Profession            Int    4   +3         7 
Repair                Dex    6   +3         9
Ride                  Dex    0   +3         3 
Search                Int    5   +3         8
Sense Motive          Wis    2   0          2
Spot                  Wis    5   0          5
Survival              Wis    0   0          0
Swim                  Str    0   0          0
Treat Injury          Wis    0   0          0
Tumble                Dex    0   +3         3
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks, Azaar...I'll get an email to you this week!


----------



## penance (Oct 16, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Also... all of you might want to take some thought into who will serve as the cell leader. If you want to leave that for IC roleplay, that's fine: nothing like the prospect of serving as the mission leader to bring up some interesting interactions between characters.




I call not it!     I really dont think that would fit my character.  I vote for Rhun; it's always nice to have friends in high places.     anyways, I'm working on getting a skills setup and equipment and all that jazz.  If i can't get the PDF's from sid, i might have to just cry and order the blasted things over the internet.  I'd really rather try them before I buy them, but....   

such is life.

as far as equipment goes, how does this sound?  I need pricing, tho....

big trenchcoat w/ bandolier
Light repeating blaster rifle
4 explosive grenades
4 concussion (i.e. non-explosive) grenades
couple vibroknives hidden in my trenchcoat/boot

how much $$$ does that leave me?


----------



## Azaar (Oct 17, 2006)

Pricing:  okay! 

Trenchcoat/bandolier:  don't worry about it

Light Repeating Blaster:  2,000 credits for the typical model; there is one that does slightly more damage for 2,400 credits (3d8 typical, 3d8+3 for the second model)

Grenades:  500 credits each for frag, 600 credits each for stun

Vibrodaggers:  200 credits each

Total:  6,800 credits (assuming standard model light repeating blaster) -- +300 credits over limit

====================================================================

Okay, I'm gonna make a ruling here:  power packs/cells for blasters, grenades, etc. -- consider them to be supplied (within reason -- I'll likely denote how much of each you'll get at the start of a mission).  That way, you can save some credits, stuff like that.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 17, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> I call not it!     I really dont think that would fit my character.  I vote for Rhun; it's always nice to have friends in high places.     anyways, I'm working on getting a skills setup and equipment and all that jazz.  If i can't get the PDF's from sid, i might have to just cry and order the blasted things over the internet.  I'd really rather try them before I buy them, but....
> 
> such is life.
> 
> ...




I ordered my book on the internet.

You should probably just get a few less grenades.  Any situation that requires the use of than many grenades is probably not one we're going to survive.

Azaar, so should I remove the power packs/energy cells from my inventory list and give myself their cost in credits?

Leadership isn't one of Vincent's strong suits but he'll boss people around if they seem like they don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, Dire Lemming, go ahead and get your refund.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Pricing:  okay!




What about for Rylee 'Cid' Citris?

Plus I think I can my character can be the 'brains' of the bunch. I might re-arrange some of her skills, and perhaps put some into profession so that she can run 'realistic' front repair shop. 

-Blood


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 17, 2006)

I sent you an email Penance, and if this works try going to the Website


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 17, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> What about for Rylee 'Cid' Citris?
> 
> Plus I think I can my character can be the 'brains' of the bunch. I might re-arrange some of her skills, and perhaps put some into profession so that she can run 'realistic' front repair shop.
> 
> -Blood






```
Equipment              Cost / Weight
Code Cylinder          (500 / 0.1 kg)
Comlink                (200 / 0.1 kg)
Credit Chip            (100 / 0.1 kg)
Belt Pouch             (? / 0 kg)
Data Pad (MW)          (2000 / 3 kg)
Datacard (Blank) x10   (10 / 0.2 kg)
Datacard (Programed)   (300 / 0.1 kg)
Energy Cell            (10 / -)
MacroBinoculars        (600 / 0.8 kg)
Recording Rod          (500 / 1 kg)
Medpac x1              (100 / 1 kg) 
Sensor Pack (MW)       (3000 / 9 kg)
Security Kit (MW)      (1500 / 1 kg) 
Tool Kit (MW)          (500 / 1 kg)

Credits: -1120
```

As you can see, you're over budget.  Blank datacards come in packs of ten, and their weight is a bit inconsistant but whatever.  There's no entry for belt pouches, you can just have one.  After all we're all going to be given belts with pouches for free.  I personally don't think it makes much sense to have to pay for credit chips but that's the DM's call. You also might want to consider some means of self defense.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 17, 2006)

Bloodweaver1:  Okay... couple of things on Cid.

1)  Remember that there are Vitality/Wound points, not just "hit points" like in D&D.  25 VP, 10 WP.

2)  In one place, you say Scoundrel 5.  In another place, you say you're level 6.  Just a heads' up.

3)  Skills:  You have 96 skill points available, 88 spent.  8 more to spend. 

4)  Equipment -- okay, this one will be vaguely lengthy... or not, as Dire Lemming illustrated above.  Thanks, DL.

Past that, your combat jumpsuit will run 1,500 credits.  Heavy blaster will run 750 credits.  Thermal detonators... hehe, 2,000 credits apiece, and Sector won't be handing those out unless it's absolutely necessary.  As for the explosives, they'll be handed out at the start of a mission, depending on the mission parameters and what-not.

As you can see, buying all mastercraft isn't exactly the way to go, not with only 6,500 credits.  What isn't listed above is what you'll typically receive at the start of a mission by Sector.  The equipment that's mastercraft -- if you decide to drop back to normal equipment, cut the price in half.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> What about for Rylee 'Cid' Citris?




LOL...I didn't realize we would have two Cids/Cyds in the group. Cydarius Rath and Rylee Citris. Of course, that could lead to fun antics when someone yells out for Cid/Cyd!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 17, 2006)

Where's Yuffie?  Us optional characters gotta stick together... Even though I can't stand her.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 17, 2006)

The frightening thing about this is that, in the campaign my DM ran 10 years ago in this setting, several of the FF7 characters were there -- Aeris, Cloud, Tifa, Barrett and a couple of others.  I'm not gonna be using them, though.

And don't tempt me to name my Tech Specialist support NPC for you guys Yuffie.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2006)

Cydarius is coming along, Azaar...I'm hoping to have him ready to email to you either tonight or tomorrow. Just wanted to give you a status.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 17, 2006)

Just post him here, Rhun.  All I need for that email is just character name and concept (which the level breakdown alone is enough for me), and a number between 1-10 for my own twisted amusement.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2006)

Email has been sent.


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> You should probably just get a few less grenades.  Any situation that requires the use of than many grenades is probably not one we're going to survive.





*gives you a big, toothy grin*   but i _*like*_ grenades!

   so dropping one grenade of either type gives me 800 free creds, so I'll use 400 for the improved blaster and keep 400 floating around in my account.  Sounds good?   I will post competed character sheet when I get a chance.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2006)

D'OH! Stupid double posts!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2006)

*Cydarius Rath*

[sblock=Background & Appearance]
Cydarius was born on Nar Shadaa, his parents refugees from one of the many wars that has battered the galaxy. Growing up in such an environment, it was inevitable that the young boy would begin to learn a wide variety of skills just to survive, and survive he did. By his mid-teen years, he had begun working for various criminal elements on the moon, mostly involved in petty thefts or racketeering. 

By his twenty first year, Cydarius was in far over his head. Seeking to escape the moon and the enemies that he had made, the young man signed on to a smuggler’s ship as a space hand and hired gun. For several years he traveled the galaxy as part of the crew of the _Star Raven_, until they landed on Darkness during the wrong time. When MarTech began seizing the Space Port, Captain Bol Sisk took off in the _Star Raven_, leaving Cydarius behind. Cyd still harbors some angry feelings about being abandoned (and plans on looking up Captain Sisk if he ever gets off of Darkness).

Stranded on Darkness with no friends and little money, Cydarius had no choice but to seek work on the moon. His array of various skills and knowledge of combat led him to Sector, and he soon found himself employed and working for that group as a combat specialist. He quickly proved his worth, and soon found himself promoted into Sector IV where he began working as more of a covert strike specialist. After another couple of years, he was moved into Sector III, where he has been for the last three years.

Cydarius stands about 1.8 meters in height, with an athletic, tone physique. Well-built, but not overly muscular, Cydarius is quick and graceful, possessing great agility and reflexes. He has a rugged, hard-lived life look to him, increased by the perpetual “five o’clock shadow” on his face. His eyes are the cold grey of stone, and he wears his black hair cropped close in typical military fashion. He generally dresses in a combat jumpsuit of black and grey coloration, and is never without a blaster of some sort.  
[/sblock]


[sblock=Character Sheet]
Human male, Fringer 2/Soldier 3

28-point buy:
Str	12	(4 points)
Dex	16	(8 points + 1 level increase)
Con	14	(6 points)
Int	14	(6 points)
Wis	10	(2 points)
Cha	10	(2 points)

Vitality:   	48 	(8 + 6+ 8 + 8 + 8 + 10 con)
Wounds: 	 14
Defense: 	20	(10 base + 6 class + 3 dex + 1 dodge feat)
DR (Armor):	
Reputation:	+1
Initiative:	+7
BAB:		+4

Attack:


Fort	+7	(+ 5 base + 2 con)
Ref	+6	(+ 3 base + 3 dex)
Wil	+1	(+ 1 base + 0 wis)

Skills
Climb				+4	(3 ranks, +1 str)
Computer Use			+9	(6 ranks, +1 int, + 2 feat)	
Demolitions			+5	(4 ranks, +1 int)
Gamble			+2	(2 ranks, +0 wis)
Hide				+8	(5 ranks, +3 dex)
Intimidate			+5	(5 ranks, +0 cha)
Jump				+3	(2 ranks, +1 str)
Knowledge: Streetwise	+3	(2 ranks, +1 int)
Listen				+5	(5 ranks, +0 wis)
Move Silently			+8	(5 ranks, +3 dex) 
Pilot				+8	(5 ranks, +3 dex)
Repair				+6	(3 ranks, +1 int, +2 feat)
Search				+4	(3 ranks, +1 int)
Spot				+5	(5 ranks, +0 wis)
Survival			+4	(4 ranks, +0 wis)
Swim				+3	(2 ranks, +1 str)
Treat Injury			+5	(5 ranks, +0 wis)

Feats:
1st level - Dodge
Human Bonus - Point Blank Shot
Fringer Bonus – Gearhead
Soldier Bonus – Improved Initiative
3rd level - Precise Shot
Soldier Bonus - 

Fringer Class Features:  Primitive Weapon Group Proficiency, Simple Weapon Group Proficiency, Bonus Feat (Gearhead), Bonus Class Skill (Move Silently), Barter

Soldier Class Features: Armor Proficiency (light), Blaster Pistol Weapon Group, Blaster Rifle Weapon Group, Heavy Weapons Weapon Group, Simple Weapon Weapons Group, Vibro Weapon Weapons Group, Bonus Feat, Bonus Feat


Armor & Weapons
Combat Jumpsuit (1500cr, 8kg)
AKT Shadowsuit (1200cr, 3kg)

BlasTech T-6 "Thunderer" (900cr, 2kg)
SoroSuub ELG-3A "Diplomat's Blaster" (500cr, 0.5kg)
Merr-Sonn LD-1 Target Blaster Rifle (1100cr, 4kg)
LaserHone Duelist Vibrorapier (500cr, 1.4kg)

AKT Shadowsuit only worn/carried when mission requires stealth.

Credits: 1000
[/sblock]


Still need to do equipment, and choose a final feat.


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a character sheet, but I just need numbers like how many skill points soldiers/scoundrels get and how many/what feats I get.  Improved Initiative for soldier, what else?

ick this is annoying.   I think I'm going to look up a book online to buy.

*edit   Wow.  Amazon.com is a better site than I thought!

Too bad I didnt look at it until I made a bid on ebay......  lmao.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 18, 2006)

Scoundrel:  cleric BAB (to make it simple, since most know D&D); 8 + Int modifier skill points per level; d6 vitality points + Con modifier (rounded to 5 + Con).

Soldier:  fighter BAB; 4 + Int modifier skill points per level; d10 vitality + Con modifier (rounded to 8 + Con).

I'll assume you're taking Scoundrel 1 as your first class level, but without knowing your Int, I can't give you a figure on how many skill points you'll have to spend.  Insofar as feats go, though:  one for first level, one for third (plus a choice of one of the available feats from the soldier starting list), and one for fourth level (since I'm assuming that's when you'll take Soldier 2).  So three feats total.

Vitality is pretty much hit points, and reflect "near-misses", being grazed by a stray blaster bolt, etc.  Wound points are an addition made to the Star Wars RPG:  if you take a critical hit, you lose directly from your wound points, *not* your vitality points.  A little something to remember for everyone who put in 10s on their Con score.

ByteRynn:  if you're still watching the thread, are you still interested in running that droid PC?  If so, feel free to put in a submission -- you still have 8 days before I close recruiting, so you've got plenty of time.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> I have a character sheet, but I just need numbers like how many skill points soldiers/scoundrels get, and how many vitality/wound points I have and the like.  Also, I need to know how many/what feats I get.  Improved Initiative for soldier, what else?




Skill Points:
Soldiers: 4/level
Scoundrels: 8/level (I think...)

Vitality Points = 1d6 for Scoundrel, 1d10 for Soldier (we get 75% round up, so 5/level for Scoundrel, 8 per level for Soldier)
Wound Points = Constituion Score

Feat progression is same as D&D, I believe. A 5th level character has 2 feats (1st level and 3rd level).

I picked Improved Initiative as my "Soldier Bonus Feat," it is not automatic...there are a list of them, just like Fighter Bonus feats in D&D. Soldiers get bonus feats at levels 1, 2 and 4. Pretty much any feat related to combat is on the list.



			
				penance said:
			
		

> *edit   Wow.  Amazon.com is a better site than I thought!




Amazon rocks...I buy almost all my roleplaying books there.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2006)

Dang, Azaar beat me to the post! I'm always a minute behind!


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

my stats are back a page, but heres another list:
str 10
dex 14
con 16
int 14
wis 10
cha 10

I appriciate greatly the help;  that should tide me over till I get the book and I don't have to bug you any more.   do you have the base saves handy?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> I appriciate greatly the help;  that should tide me over till I get the book and I don't have to bug you any more.   do you have the base saves handy?




What is your level/class break-down?


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

Im a soldier3-scoundrel2.  BAB4, 16 wound points, are we doing max vitality or do you want me to roll?

*edit, oops, you told me vitality rules already.  

Ok, so I get four feats then, 2 for soldier, 2 for level?
quickdraw, pointblank shot, improved init and....

Weapon focus, light repeater?   or do I have to be more specific....



?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Im a soldier3-scoundrel2.  BAB4, 16 wound points, are we doing max vitality or do you want me to roll?
> 
> *edit, oops, you told me vitality rules already.
> 
> ...




Precise shot, perhaps? Or, if you are going with a Light Repeater for your weapon, you probably want to rethink your feats and progress along the Rapid Shot chain, so that you can reduce your Multi-Fire/Auto-Fire penalties...

I can be more help when I get home tonight and actually have my book in front of me.


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

hmmm, rapid fire is a good idea.  Azaar, I have the Arms and Equipment guide in front of me, does the merr-sonn rotary repeater get the same autofire penaties that the Blastech gets?

"M/A only" means I can do multi shot and autofire, right?

what are the pre-reqs on multi shot?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> hmmm, rapid fire is a good idea.  Azaar, I have the Arms and Equipment guide in front of me, does the merr-sonn rotary repeater get the same autofire penaties that the Blastech gets?




I believe this is so...if it doesn't, it will mention it under the weapon. The Merr-Sonn Rotary is a better choice for a repeater, especially considering your PCs STR of 10...the Merr-Sonn weighs less, I believe.



			
				penance said:
			
		

> "M/A only" means I can do multi shot and autofire, right?
> 
> what are the pre-reqs on multi shot?




Yes, multi and autofire. The prereq for Multi Shot is Rapid Shot, and I believe the prereq for that is Point Blank Shot, if I remember correctly. If you are using a repeater, though, I highly recommend you take this chain if you want to be accurate.


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, so then my feats look like point blank shot, rapid shot, and multishot, with weapon focus:light repeater (merr-sonn rotary if you want to be specific)

Looking in the equipment guide, I think the Blastech repeater is the only one that overheats with autofire, the merr-sonn doesn't have a 'special' entry about it, where the blas tech does.

So all I need is my saves, skill points, and class skills and I'll have a completed character.

hrm......   what is my class defense bonus as well?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Ok, so then my feats look like point blank shot, rapid shot, and multishot, with weapon focus:light repeater (merr-sonn rotary if you want to be specific)
> 
> Looking in the equipment guide, I think the Blastech repeater is the only one that overheats with autofire, the merr-sonn doesn't have a 'special' entry about it, where the blas tech does.
> 
> So all I need is my saves, skill points, and class skills and I'll have a completed character.





That's correct. I think the Merr-Sonn item description specifically says that because of its rotary style build, it doesn't overheat like the BlasTech does. One other thing to keep in mind, though, and this is obviously at Azaar's discretion, but walking down the street with the Merr-Sonn (or any light repeater), is probably going to draw a lot of unwanted attention from MarTech. Just a thought...not sure how things work on Darkness!

You should have 68 skill points (50 scoundrel, 18 soldier), if I figured correctly.

I'll help with the rest when I get home tonight.


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

lol, why else do you think I got a big trenchcoat?  For something that burly, I'll have to put a good amount of points into sleight of hand so noone notices it unless I want them too.   Plus, i'll make sure to have enough points into intimidate so if anyone mentions it, they won't say anything.

*gives another big toothy grin*

thanks for the help Rhun, its good to know I can count on ya.

Ok, I have the class skill list and I'm working on skill allotment:  much more fun than DnD skills if you ask me.  Now I just need the saves and the base class defense bonus, and ill be good to go.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 18, 2006)

Heh, for something like that?  Yeah, you're gonna need some good Sleight of Hand and Intimidate if you plan on carrying it around on the street.  At least the team has heavy fire support covered. 

Saves -- Base saves are Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +1; including your stats, you'll have Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +1.

Skills:  The Scoundrel has pretty much everything the D&D rogue has, if that helps you any.  The Soldier is much the same as the fighter, too.  There are some modifications, but not many.

Feats -- You'll have BAB +4 between your classes; with Dex and Weapon Focus (light repeater), that'll mean ranged +7 for one attack, +5/+5 for two attacks (multifire), or +3/+3/+3 for three attacks (autofire).  And actually, you'll have 5 feats:  I forgot the bonus soldier feat at Soldier 3 -- so, you'll have two feats for levels, three feats for soldier, plus Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster rifles) from the Soldier list for switching over to soldier and getting one of their starting feats (so that you can have all sort of fun goodness with that Merr-Sonn rotary light repeater).  So you still have one more feat to nab.  If you're gonna keep those vibroknives, then I suggest Weapon Group Proficiency (vibro weapons) so that you don't take the -4 nonproficiency penalty on attacks -- Weapon Finesse might be something to consider down the road (and I'll check to see if Weapon Finesse has been errata'ed to be more in line with the D&D 3.5 version or not -- if it hasn't, I may Rule 0 that so that it is in line with the D&D 3.5 version).

Class Defense -- +4, for total defense of 16 (10 base + 2 Dex + 4 class).

Anything else?


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

hmm.... I'm thinking for the final feat, either quickdraw or inproved init.  as far as defense goes, my dex is 14 which is +2, right?  so 16 total?   

I might have to look into some armor, later.....

ive gotta go now, but later ill transfer this over to typed format ands send it your way.  Oh, and does this help [sblock=number]4[/sblock]

thanks a ton!  anything else you need?


----------



## Azaar (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, using sblock will work fine.

I screwed up on your attacks and defense, though.  Somehow, I got confused and thought the 16 was in Dex rather than Con.  I edited my previous post to reflect the changes.

Armor won't enhance your defense:  in Star Wars, it provides damage reduction instead.  Something to keep in mind.


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

oh.   *notes*  

that provides some interesting mechanic ideas.....  and it means that my guy can own even strong guys.  

Are we going to use the 'supressing fire' mechanic?


----------



## Azaar (Oct 19, 2006)

I suppose we can give it a try and see how it works out.  I almost couldn't find it at first, until I checked the _Hero's Guide_ and found it there.  I don't see any problems with using the mechanic, though.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 19, 2006)

Hm, can I have some sort of case for my firelance that I can just strap to my back?  

Hey Rhun, I think you should read Vincent's history.  We might be able to work out some sort of connection between our two characters.

[sblock=Vincent: Descrition and History]Vincent has average length black hair that he keeps slicked back, and pale green-gray eyes that seem to be unusually shifty at times.  He has a short goatee that he often fiddles with when bored.  He wears dark, close fitting clothing and a jacket with a number of pockets and straps, for holding various items.

Vincent came to Darkness ten years ago from Nar’Shadda where he had been part of a small time gang.  The gang had offended the Hutts in some way, Vincent wasn’t sure how, but he realized that he’d better get out of there, and thanks to his skills in not being found he was able to.

On Darkness he found an atmosphere that was somehow worse than that of the pirate moon.  Still, at least here no one was after him personally.  He got to work burgling and selling information.  He’s not quite sure how it is that Sector’s attention was drawn to him.  Perhaps he stole from the wrong person, or learned something he shouldn’t have, but in any case they came.  He evaded them for over a week, but eventually they caught up, they were however so impressed with him that they gave him a choice between death, and working for Sector.  Not particularly wanting to die, and figuring that this group might be quite interesting to work for, he chose the latter option.

While Vincent enjoyed the opportunities to test his abilities that working for Sector provided, he did not much appreciate the MarTech Corporation which employed them.  And a little over two year after joining he was given yet another reason to despise MarTech.

It was about seven years ago that MarTech decided that they no longer needed Sector.  Though he had heard tell that something like this might happen he had had no way of knowing when exactly it would occur, and unfortunately or perhaps fortunately, it happened while he was on a mission.  His group was supposed to retrieve some important data from a high security archive and while the infiltration was successful the escape was another matter entirely. There had been an ambush at the drop site and Ralshoor the Wookie single stayed behind to give the other three a chance to escape, however it was clear that he would soon be felled.  Teega suggested that they create a blockade by collapsing an abandoned building on the heads of the pursuing MarTech forces; unfortunately they underestimated the speed of the enemy and were unable escape the building before they arrived.  The Duro stayed behind to misdirect the enemy while the others escaped and collapsed the building on his own head.  Now only the two humans remained; Vincent, and the team’s leader, Lirra Ordan.  They soon realized that MarTech forces had formed a perimeter around their location and was quickly closing in, in was only a matter of time before even Vincent would be unable to hide.  With this in mind Lirra decided that there was only one way that any of them would survive and get their objective to Sector.  She attacked the enemy perimeter alone to cause enough of a diversion for Vincent to slip through.

Over the last seven years Vincent has continued to work with Sector, driven mostly by his intense hatred of the MarTech Corporation.  Ever since his last group all went MIA (presumed dead) he was rather reluctant to take on another and has insisted that he works alone though from time to time he will “work with” a group when ordered to.  He has always attempted to remain distant and unattached and avoids working with the same group more than once if he can help it.  Despite this, he has maintained some connections within the underworld and various areas of the city to assist with his primary duty of information gathering.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, I made the recommend changes and added a background and character description. Everyone please look over the crunch and let me know where the improvements can be. 

-Blood


----------



## Azaar (Oct 19, 2006)

Something I've noticed:  maybe I didn't make it clear enough in the write-up, in which case I'll try and edit it to reflect the changes.  But just so everyone's aware when coming up with their backgrounds:

The current time is about the same time as the Battle of Yavin:  in effect, Sector has been underground for nearly twenty years, since the end of the Myuni Wars (just before the Clone Wars between the Old Republic and Separatists).  More than likely, Sector was watching you from afar, tested you in their own way, and then slowly brought you into the fold.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 19, 2006)

Well the timeline of my current history is based on this line.

"Seven years ago, MarTech outlawed any and all travel off-planet, citing the ever-increasing pollution as the major contributing factor towards the apparent decision to cut itself off from galactic society as a whole. At the same time, MarTech began a systematic crackdown on several of the major factions on the surface."

Hey Bloodweaver, I'm not sure if this was a typo or what but your character history says she was born on her father's freighter while he was doing the Kessel Run, now that kind of implies that her mother was on the ship as well.  Which implies that he was not ther father type to leave his pregnant wife at home alone even when she was pregnant or that her mother was not the type to stay at home alone even when she was pregnant.  In any case, what about her mom?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2006)

Wait, so did MarTech seize control of the space port 7 years ago, or 20 years ago...I can change my history, but I need to know that part.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 19, 2006)

Man, I did make that confusing, didn't I?  *sheeps*

About twenty years ago, the Myuni Wars occurred -- this is what led to Sector going underground and MarTech making their move to become the dominant power on Darkness.  Seven years ago was when MarTech shut down the spaceport on Darkness entirely and blocked all traffic off-world.

I'll straighten that out real quick in the OP.  My fault, gang, for making that so confusing.

Edit:  Made some changes to the history portion.  Added a basic timeline of events to help clarify the history portion further.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 19, 2006)

I made a second dreft of my history that cleans things up a bit along with putting it in line with the correct timeline.

[sblock=History]Vincent came to Darkness ten years ago from Nar’Shadda where he had been part of a small time gang.  The gang had offended the Hutts in some way, Vincent wasn’t sure how, but he realized that he’d better get out of there, and thanks to his skills in evasion he was one of the few that were able to.

On Darkness he found an atmosphere that was somehow worse than that of the pirate moon.  Still, at least here no one was after him personally.  He got to work burgling and selling information.  He’s not quite sure how it is that Sector’s attention was drawn to him.  Perhaps he stole from the wrong person, or learned something he shouldn’t have, but in any case they came.  He evaded them for over a week, but eventually they caught up, they were however so impressed with him that they gave him a choice between death, and working for Sector.  Not particularly wanting to die, and figuring that this group might be quite interesting to work for, he chose the latter option.

It was about seven years ago that MarTech decided to shut down all contact with the galaxy outside.  His group was supposed to retrieve some important data from a heavily guarded MarTech archive and while the infiltration was successful the escape was another matter entirely.  It seems now like a cruel twist of luck, or fate that they arrived at the spaceport when they did.  They were supposed to drop off the package there, but arrived just moments before MarTech forces closed in on it.  They were trapped it a firefight and Ralshoor the Wookie stayed behind to give the other three a chance to escape, however it was clear that he would soon be felled.  Teega suggested that they create a blockade by collapsing an abandoned building on the heads of the pursuing MarTech forces; unfortunately they underestimated the speed of the enemy and were unable escape the building before they arrived.  The Duro stayed behind to misdirect the enemy while the others escaped and collapsed the building on his own head.  Now only the two humans remained; Vincent, and the team’s leader, Lirra Ordan.  They soon realized that MarTech forces had formed a perimeter around their location and were quickly closing in, in was only a matter of time before even Vincent would be unable to hide.  With this in mind Lirra decided that there was only one way that any of them would survive and get their objective to Sector.  She attacked the enemy perimeter alone to cause enough of a diversion for Vincent to slip through.

Over the last seven years Vincent has continued to work with Sector, driven mostly by his intense hatred of the MarTech Corporation.  Ever since the quarantine which resulted in the loss of his former team-mates he has been reluctant to work with other agents for more than a short amount of time.  He remains distant and unattached and avoids working with the same group more than once if he can help it.  He has maintained some connections within the underworld and various areas of the city to assist with his primary duty of information gathering.[/sblock]

By the way, is there anyone besides MarTech that enforces the arms restrictioins?  It seems like it'd be hard to keep my rifle out of sight all the time unless I have some way to hide it.  I don't have much sleight of hand since my main skill is in not being seen at all.


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah, is there a way we could get like 'approved weapon-holder cards' or something.  You know, the police are like, 'do you have a permit for that weapon?'  and you reach in your pack and go 'right here, bud.'

  That would be nice.  If not, my 10 ranks in sleight of hand, intimidate, and 8 ranks in bluff should do the trick.


  I like playing a character that has 'skills.'  usually im the big dumb one.  Speaking of which, i am really excited for this game, it's looking to be rather interesting.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 19, 2006)

Most of your missions will be at "night", as it were -- not that there's much difference between night and day, given the black sky overhead.  Past that, I don't believe you'd simply be just walking down the street with it, not unless Sector decides to attempt another offensive like the one that failed two years earlier.

MarTech does require license, but Sector has ways around that to have such permits issued (ahh, the joys of having outlaw slicers in your outfit).  If you want to simply assume that your weapons are legally licensed, that won't be much of a problem either.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 20, 2006)

Okay, any other questions?  I saw Bloodweaver's vacation post, so I'll know not to expect hearing anything from him over the next several days.   Pricing on items, etc.?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

I think I am almost ready with Cydarius. I just have to finish fleshing out his equipment and such, and I'll be ready.

Can you repost the Sector-issued field kit and what items it contains, as well as its weight? I want to try to keep my PC in the "light" encumberance category if at all possible.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 20, 2006)

[sblock=Revamped Sector Utility Kit]Three-day supply of food capsules
Medpac
Grappling spike launcher
Tool kit
Spare power pack (x3)
Spare energy cell
Glow rod

Total Weight:  3.6 kg[/sblock]
This is gonna be different than how I'd originally intended, but that's because I'm going to do something different with the comlink:  instead, you'll each have a subcutaneous comlink surgically implanted.  Don't worry about the cost for the implant or the surgery -- Sector likes to consider it an investment in their personnel.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> This is gonna be different than how I'd originally intended, but that's because I'm going to do something different with the comlink:  instead, you'll each have a subcutaneous comlink surgically implanted.  Don't worry about the cost for the implant or the surgery -- Sector likes to consider it an investment in their personnel.





Actually, I like that idea better anyway. It makes sense, considering most of what we will be doing is covert/stealth style missions. Thanks!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Rhun, what do you think of connecting our character's backgrounds?  We're both from Nar'Shadda and we both fled to avoid trouble.  Of course it could just be "Hey you're from Nar'Shadda?  I'm from Nar'Shadda!  Sup homes!" type thing.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey Rhun, what do you think of connecting our character's backgrounds?  We're both from Nar'Shadda and we both fled to avoid trouble.  Of course it could just be "Hey you're from Nar'Shadda?  I'm from Nar'Shadda!  Sup homes!" type thing.





We could work something out...at least some kind of link from our past. I kinda like my escaping with the smuggler who later abandoned me on Darkness, since I can get payback if I ever track him down. But since both of our characters were active in Nar Shadda's underworld, it is entirely possible that we would have links, maybe even having worked together.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, ok, got any ideas?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeah, ok, got any ideas?




Perhaps we were both involved in a deal that went south, and so we both had to get off Nar Shadda...Maybe out "boss" was slain during some type of negotiation, and it got pinned on our characters. Not only would we have to escape, but that gives Azaar the opportunity of sending bounty hunters or criminal enforcers after us (though I'm not sure how they would get to Darkness to hunt us down...).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 21, 2006)

If our characters were close aquaintances then we'd probably have to change our histories a bit to acount for that.  Then again, perhaps we were separated when we fled and we didn't know whether the other had escaped or not.  Then just by coincidence, or not, we ended up on Darkness and in sector.  Of course because Sector is supposed to be secretive we didn't hear about each other until recently when ended up on the same team.

We could also have been on oposite sides of that deal you mentioned and so didn't know each other personally but have some common ground.  Either way it would be interesting to have bounty hunters after us but like you said it wouldn't make much sense on this planet.


----------



## penance (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'm working my character more toward 'born on Darkness, trying to escape' type deal.  Worte a page of background (during my 3 hour psych class..... )

im really looking forward to this game!  (and I love the character)

I think it's awesome cause, assuming we do excape and Krandor doesn't die, I can put him on any rebllion-era game ever.  


speaking of era, i thought this was rebellion era, but I suppose, looking more closely at the time frame, that it is not.  You use the battle of Naboo as a time index, and that is a good long time before the Death Star.

Ah well.  Pehpaps I could make a similar character for my Rebllion era game (In RL) that I want to start.

Sometime next week (probably tuesday-ish) I will send a complete sblock formatted sheet and background, but i think you have the basic idea.  alright, time for me to get some sleep.  Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Azaar (Oct 21, 2006)

Check the timeline in the opening post (added within the last couple or so days).  It is currently the same year as the Battle of Yavin.  Sector has been on Darkness for nearly forty years now (assuming I'm correct in that the Battle of Naboo is 32 BBY, and the Clone Wars 22-18 BBY, as Luke and Leia were 18 at the start of _A New Hope_), so Krandor would still have a chance in a Rebellion-era game if escape proves possible.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 24, 2006)

By the way -- I do like the idea of having characters who already know one another.  That gives me an idea to do with the opening post, at least.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 24, 2006)

Just making sure it's clear, my character history assumes that he only recently joined with this team, if that's incompatible with your plan just give me a heads up.

So at this point is there anything in particular you're waiting for (more players?) or is it just the deadline?


----------



## Azaar (Oct 24, 2006)

Ah, that's cool as well. 

Right now, more of waiting for the deadline.  The way things look, it's just the five of you, so more than likely I'll simply be putting up an RG post on the 26th and have everyone put their characters there, then get the opening post of the game later on that same evening, if at all possible.  Of course, I'm also waiting to see if any other questions are in mind, especially concerning equipment and the like, since not everyone has all of the books.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2006)

I've just got to finish up Cydarius equipment, and I'll be ready to go. Kinda been sidetracked the last few days...sorry!


----------



## Azaar (Oct 24, 2006)

Not a problem, Rhun.  I know Bloodweaver should be back today (I think), and I _think_ he's got a couple of equipment things he was still looking at.  At least my nervousness at beginning my first game is starting to abate, with anticipation replacing it.


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

I've got my character fully fleshed, just need to convert from pen/paper to text.  Ive been AWOL for the last couple days, (lol), but should be fully back.  Just have lots of work to do.   XP  anyways, the primary SWd20 book i ordered should get in any day, and I have a couple more im looking at.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 24, 2006)

Cool, penance.  Just let me know if there's anything you need in the meantime, and I'll get back to you with whatever I can -- which ought to be pretty solid, since I have most everything in the way of books.


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

lol, well, if you want to mail me the star wars 'dm's guide'  it'd be nice..... 


what is the name of that, anyways?    The star wars DM guide, that is.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 24, 2006)

There isn't one, really.  There is a Gamemastering chapter in the SWRPG d20 book, though.  Otherwise, pretty much the only sources I have to draw off of are the _DMG_ and _DMG II_, as well as what I've experienced from the DMs from the games I've played here.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Not a problem, Rhun.  I know Bloodweaver should be back today (I think), and I _think_ he's got a couple of equipment things he was still looking at.  At least my nervousness at beginning my first game is starting to abate, with anticipation replacing it.




I am. I should be able to hash out the finer details for the equip and the background (thanks Dire Lemming) by tomorrow. I'll keep you posted. 


-Blood


----------



## Azaar (Oct 25, 2006)

Cool deal.  Glad to see you back, Bloodweaver.  Hope your vacation went well.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 26, 2006)

Okay, I'm officially closing recruitment.  Since it's... well, the five of you, you're all in.  Rogue's Gallery thread is here, so post your characters there.  Most likely, I'll make the opening post tomorrow.  Any final questions on equipment, etc.... feel free to ask.  Looking forward to this.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm officially closing recruitment.  Since it's... well, the five of you, you're all in.  Rogue's Gallery thread is here, so post your characters there.  Most likely, I'll make the opening post tomorrow.  Any final questions on equipment, etc.... feel free to ask.  Looking forward to this.





I will finish my PC tonight and get him moved over to the Rogue's Gallery. This is gonna be some fun!


----------



## Azaar (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay, looks like I'm waiting for Bloodweaver and Priest_Sidrian's characters on the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Once everyone has their characters there, I'll make the opening post for the IC thread and link it to here for you all.


----------



## penance (Oct 28, 2006)

I think Sidran has dropped out;  at least, he dropped out of my game.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay. I'll go ahead and assume that it'll be four of us after all.  Bloodweaver, whenever you get your character in the Rogue's Gallery thread, just let me know, and I'll make the opening post.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 30, 2006)

Okay... come hell or high water, I'll go ahead and make the opening post for the IC thread tomorrow afternoon/evening.  Hopefully Bloodweaver hasn't dropped out, either, and he'll have his character in the RG thread soon.


----------



## penance (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah;  lol, we might have to re-open the recruiting thread!

Anyways, I have a few rule questions;  first, when using supressive fire, how many AoO do I get?  Do I need to take Combat expertise to get more than one?  (if so, I will, I plan on using that ability when possible.)

ummm.....  Cant remember my second question.  Rest assured it was thought provoking.


  ill put it down when I remember.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 30, 2006)

Only one attack of opportunity for suppressing fire, as per normal AoO rules.  And it isn't Combat Expertise -- it's Combat Reflexes that allows you to have additional attacks of opportunity equal to your Dex modifer (assuming it's positive).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Okay... come hell or high water, I'll go ahead and make the opening post for the IC thread tomorrow afternoon/evening.  Hopefully Bloodweaver hasn't dropped out, either, and he'll have his character in the RG thread soon.




I'm here.
Will be posting shortly. 

-Blood


----------



## penance (Oct 31, 2006)

Glad to hear it, blood!

And yeah, i mean combat reflexes.  That would allow me more than one AoO per round using supressive fire?


----------



## Azaar (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah.  With your Dex of 14 and Combat Reflexes, you'll have three AoOs with surpressing fire, at least by how I read it.


----------



## penance (Oct 31, 2006)

excellent.  character sheet edited, and please bear with me;  my blasted book isnt here yet and so I cant properly check it.   

_Somebodies_ getting neutral/negitave feedback!   *grins*

anyways, any word on an OOC thread and maybe the first IC post?


----------



## Azaar (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll edit the opening post title and just make this the OOC thread, and writing the IC opening post as I... umm... type.   I'll post the link here once it's up.


----------



## penance (Oct 31, 2006)

excellent!  

lol, so this supposesedly closed thread isnt closed anymore?

I suppose ive been kinda ignoring that.   but anyways, ill stay online until i get at least my first post or two in.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 31, 2006)

Ehh, closed for recruitment, anyway. 

Okay, let's get our game faces on, shall we?  Here is the IC thread.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Ehh, closed for recruitment, anyway.
> 
> Okay, let's get our game faces on, shall we?  Here is the IC thread.





GAME ON!!!


----------



## penance (Oct 31, 2006)

amen!!! 

and you beat me to the post, rhun!    rawr!   


lol.

hrm.....  *edit*


 oh, mightest of DM's, when wislt thou be updating thine IC thread?

daily, or what?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> and you beat me to the post, rhun!    rawr!





Well, I do try!


----------



## Azaar (Oct 31, 2006)

Depends on the action.  I'll definitely be looking daily at the thread, and might post that often, depending on how things go.  I would like to space it out enough so that everyone has a chance to post before I do so, but we'll see what pans out.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Depends on the action.  I'll definitely be looking daily at the thread, and might post that often, depending on how things go.  I would like to space it out enough so that everyone has a chance to post before I do so, but we'll see what pans out.





Only problem I have found with that (from my own games) is that people sometimes forget to post for long periods of time.


----------



## penance (Oct 31, 2006)

*nods*  especially annoying when the player not posting is the DM>  


plus, it would be helpful if you included a link at each thread to the other two threads.


----------



## Azaar (Oct 31, 2006)

> *nods* especially annoying when the player not posting is the DM>




Heh... which is why I'm only in one game now, pretty much.  I was "kicked out" for not having posted for 4 days in the IC thread... funny how the DM is on his second stint at not having posted for something like 10 days now in either thread, especially as I see that he has been on ENWorld.  Since he wasn't keeping the game moving and instead kept it aimless by giving the PCs no motivation to do much of anything, it's no wonder the players are antsy now in that game's OOC thread.

I'll edit the opening posts for each thread for the links here momentarily and make the links available there.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks, Azaar!


----------



## penance (Oct 31, 2006)

*agrees*     Definatly looking forward to the game.  \


Ive got a quick question, trandoshans can see into the infrared.  Do you want me to reference this?  i.e. 'Krandor want to see through the door with infrared'   or will you take this into consideration?  (or does krandor just have some odd disability where he can't see infrared?   lol)

I think that is a useful ability, but as a DM, it reminds me a bit of darkvision;  and I always forget darkvision:

dwarf PC: im going to open the door slowly.  do I see anything?
DM: its completly dark.
dwarf PC: what about my darkvision
DM: ummm...  oh yeah.  *grumbles*


----------



## Azaar (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, reference it when you want to use it.  It'll serve as a good reminder.


----------



## penance (Oct 31, 2006)

okies, I'll have to remember that.

*gulp*

what type of penalties/bonuses would that provide?  Say im fighting in complete darkness, a closed off warehouse for example.  Would that count as me being able too see?  or low light?  or what?  how about if we're in a fog?  Now that I think about it, Dosha, the trandoshan homeworld, is a foggy place, so it makes sense they'd have some kind of vision....  

Anything in the rulebook talking about it?

Im assuming that it is like an eye layer or something that I can switch off/on, so lots of heat sources wouldn't blind me.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

Considering d20 SW uses most of the same mechanics as D&D, Trandoshans probably just have darkvision...I don't have my book handy to check that, though.


----------



## penance (Oct 31, 2006)

*nods*  ive really got to get that book in;  tho i suppose talking aobut it wont help much.  It's odd, the person I bought it from sent me a tracking number when I asked then, but that number doesnt reference anything.  

oh wait.   After reading, ive realized that the tracking only works on express mail;  my shipment was merely priority, so that number basically doesnt help me at all.  *grumbles*


----------



## Azaar (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah.  20m darkvision for Krandor.  So we'll go by the normal rules for that.


----------



## penance (Nov 1, 2006)

Roger;  nice to see you made it bloodweaver!  The only problem I saw with your sheet was that he counted his armor as actually giving him armor, instead of the damage reduction.

here's one thing that would be helpful, Azaar;  could you rename the rogue's gallery thread to be something like Corporate Defiance '(rogues gallery)'?  cause I can't tell the difference in my 'subscribed threads' folder.       Thanks.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 1, 2006)

Will do.  As for Bloodweaver's sheet... yeah, I noticed that too.  Funny thing, though, is that the +4 is also his class defense bonus, so it still works out in the end.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2006)

Dodging blaster bolts is far safer than trying to absorb them!


----------



## penance (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah, but theres always gonna be the time when you get hit;  then you'll appriciate lugging the armor around. 

oh, and its time for another episode of 'Annoying Questions to the GM;'

Ok, so I have the 'lucky' ability, to be used once per game session.  On pbp, there are no sessions, so how often to i get to use it?


----------



## Azaar (Nov 1, 2006)

Probably once per mission -- I suspect missions will run substantially less than 24 hours, so you should be good there.


----------



## penance (Nov 4, 2006)

this underground cell seems like a big place.  could you breifly describe the 'standard layout' for Sector's cell;  only tell me stuff I would know from having lived for years in a similar place.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 5, 2006)

The description for the main area is pretty straight-forward, if not a little more posh than what Sector would normally spring for in a safehouse for one of their cells -- that, however, is because the area was already in place for some time before Sector got Tifa's permission to utilize the location for a new cell's base of operations.

If you're wanting dimensions:  the safehouse layout is pretty much square, bisected diagonally through the middle by the hallway (to the half-way point of the diagonal, where the opposing doors are).  The half that you're in right now is the living area, where your personal quarters will be (they won't be grandiose, but it's pretty decent for living quarters).  The other half is the shop area, where your ground transport will be located, as well as a work area for R.C.'s demolitions work, Cayla's tech support, etc.

If you want specific dimensions, I can try coming up with something over the next day or so.  Needless to say, though, you've got some pretty decent space, all things considered.


----------



## penance (Nov 7, 2006)

Okies.  Anyways, my official SWRPG book, so im going to take a look at Krandor's character sheet to make sure everything fits into what I wanted it.  What was our starting creds, 6500?


----------



## Azaar (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, 6500 credits.  I think you were within the limit for Krandor, penance, but go ahead and check it again to be sure.  Also, your Treat Injury should just be +4, and your Wisdom score has a +0 modifier for being a 10, not -1.

My apologies for not having posted the last couple of days before now -- I've been distracted IRL by a couple of things, but those should be worked out now. 

As to my most recent pose:  for those of you with the Craft skills, you have your own workplace to do what you do -- R.C.'s or Krandor's demolitions work seems to be the only one out of the PCs.  For you two, consider your demolitions workshop to have the ideal tools for the job, so you'll have a +2 circumstance bonus on those checks while at home base.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 8, 2006)

R.C’s craft skill is more of an IED (Improvised Explosive Device) specialist. Kinda like Johnnie on the spot when it come to blowing things up rather than making state of the art type explosives. 

With that, does R.C. have the time to create some kind of EMP or Ion Discharge grenade/device(s)? Something that will disable the droids. Or better yet, with her computer skill, could she modify the existing security droid protocol to make the driods see the team as friendlies? What about slicing the team some fake ID’s to get them past the first layers of security? Just thoughts.

-Blood


----------



## penance (Nov 8, 2006)

I would say any modifying of droid controls would have to be done either at the primary droid brain (the transmitter, unless these are super battle droids we are fighting) or at a terminal on site.  On site there is tons of fun computer use stuffs;  tho, with +10 I think Vincent is going to be more suited to the job.  Anyways, I was thinking the same with Krandor, i.e. with no tools (or bad ones in the field) he could create Molotov's, and then with a workbench and such he could make actual grenades.


----------



## penance (Nov 8, 2006)

Azaar, could you clarify the whole 'transport' thing?  is that an actual ship?  or just a big speeder?

did i not read that post thourghly enough?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 9, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> On site there is tons of fun computer use stuffs;  tho, with +10 I think Vincent is going to be more suited to the job.



 R.C. has a +13  

-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 9, 2006)

Great, is there anything Vince is better at than the rest of the team aside from being sullen? :\   RC definately wins on annoying.  I can't wait for her to say "Men are all the same!  They always make inacurate blanket statements about the opposite sex and never think about whether what they're saying is even relevant!"


----------



## penance (Nov 9, 2006)

lol!  you know what they say;  it's better to start a character that plays the opposite of how you are in real life.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I'm sullen half of the time.


----------



## penance (Nov 9, 2006)

then play a character who doesnt like being sullen.
better yet, you could play a huge blaster weilding trandoshan that owns everything alive.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 9, 2006)

Well what do I play the other half of the time?

But Trandoshan's are ugly!  

I only like playing mammals and robots.  Or crosses between the two.


----------



## penance (Nov 9, 2006)

now robots, those are fun;  i have a droid in a RL game with three legs and arms;  he uses a heavy repeater.    My 'master' is a Verpine Jedi PC, he's got that organic telecommunications stuff so we can communicate without saying anything.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 9, 2006)

The group could always use a good Cyborg Sniper.....hmm..... cyborg....
COnsidering that we have no really good sniper...


-Blood


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> The group could always use a good Cyborg Sniper.....hmm..... cyborg....
> COnsidering that we have no really good sniper...





What do you consider a *good* sniper? Cyd has a sniper rifle and a fairly good attack bonus.


----------



## penance (Nov 9, 2006)

have you read the errata on the hide skill? you can use it for sniping (i.e., taking one shot and then concealing yourself afterward).  basically, you would need a good attack bouns, a scoped rifle, and sneak attack damage.

Its a specialized charadcter, but could be pulled off pretty well.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 10, 2006)

By 'transport', I mean something of the repulsorlift/speeder variety.  Sorry, I should have been a little more clear on that point.

As for the grenades and such:  as I said, Sector will give you a limited supply of such.  Part of Cayla's purpose is to ensure that you all are kept supplied, so she'll be doing such things as well, when time permits.  During down time (which I'll try to give you all a week or so between missions), you'll have the chance to use your Craft skills and such.

Craft (IED) means Improvised Explosive Device?  Huh... I figured it meant Incendiary Explosive Device.  Heh.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Craft (IED) means Improvised Explosive Device?  Huh... I figured it meant Incendiary Explosive Device.  Heh.



You would be surprised. Some people read it on the news everyday and still have no idea what it means. 







			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> What do you consider a *good* sniper? Cyd has a sniper rifle and a fairly good attack bonus.



Whoops – Sorry, was not aware of your character’s abilities there Rhun. My bad. Do we have a close combat specialist? 


-Blood


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2006)

I was going to be a close combat specialist but then I went for a less combative build so not anymore.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> You would be surprised. Some people read it on the news everyday and still have no idea what it means. Whoops – Sorry, was not aware of your character’s abilities there Rhun. My bad. Do we have a close combat specialist?





Close combat as in Melee? I don't believe so. Cydarius has a vibroblade for melee, but I definitely wouldn't consider him a specialist. He is very good with his blaster pistol, though, especially at close range.


----------



## penance (Nov 10, 2006)

hmmm.... maybe I should see if i could get my Trandoshan a nice vibro-ax as a backup?   although I really can't see any option better than just blasting away with a repeater.


----------



## penance (Nov 14, 2006)

OK, i have a serious question Azaar.  I'd like my repeater to be personalized according to the weapon customization rules.  So im wondering three things;  it would be more fluffy if the personalizations worked for all Trandoshans instead of just Krandor, but if you dont like that idea it isnt  important.  Also, would it be possible for me to assume the personaliztions, or do you want to roll for it?  the improvments i want are these;  +1 accuracy (with a -1 on the damage), and if i can get two, ill have to think about what I want.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wondering, did Caine ignore Vincent's questions or did you just miss my post?


----------



## penance (Nov 15, 2006)

he said he was going to do a detailed description of sectors intelligence when he had time;  i think that would have been the answer to Vincent's questions.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 15, 2006)

Well actually he said he'ed make a post "tomorrow" giving the details, and that was three days ago.  I wonder what's come up.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well actually he said he'ed make a post "tomorrow" giving the details, and that was three days ago.  I wonder what's come up.





DMing takes a lot more time for PBP then most people think. I'm guessing that with RL and all, it just takes Azaar some time to put together his posts.


----------



## penance (Nov 15, 2006)

amen to that;  i started my Syrael: dnd pbp at once a day, and I think now it's three times a week.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 15, 2006)

Heh, when I was DMing a PbP game I just quit when things got to be too much.  I did explain it though cause I didn't want to be like my first two DMs.


----------



## penance (Nov 16, 2006)

well, im pretty committed to my dnd game;  it's homebrew and I really like the setting, so I don't want it to die.  but once a day _is_ alot.    my main problem is that I don't really like Dm'ing battles, i prefer storyline.   Gotta do an even mix, ya'know.

Hopefully this game won't end up dieing out.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> well, im pretty committed to my dnd game;  it's homebrew and I really like the setting, so I don't want it to die.  but once a day _is_ alot.    my main problem is that I don't really like Dm'ing battles, i prefer storyline.   Gotta do an even mix, ya'know.





Absolutely agree with you Penance. Storyline posts aren't nearly as difficult, and I can usually make those updates once a day in the two games I DM. When things switch to battle, though, 3 times a week sounds about right.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll have to look up which question you meant that Caine missed answering to Vincent, and I may go back and try to rectify it.

My apologies for the slowness that's plaguing me.  Unfortunately, I work in a grocery store, and wind up so bone-tired some nights when I get home that I almost forget I'm trying to run a game.  My apologies for that... alas, it will continue, given the holiday season we're about to enter.  I will try to keep things moving, but don't be too surprised if I wind up dropping back to once every 2-3 days between my posts.  At least you're getting fair warning.

Hopefully, though, this game will live on for a while yet. 

In the meantime, it'll probably be tomorrow night before I get my details post concerning the Gentech facility up.  I work a little later than normal, but thankfully I wound up with Saturday off (since my normal Tuesdays off are temporarily swapped, given the closeness to Thanksgiving next Thursday and all the turkey dinners the deli I work in has to get ready).

penance:  let me think about that -- I need to check on how much it costs to personalize like that with weapons in the _Arms & Equipment Guide_.  Let me know how many credits you have left (if you don't have it posted on Krandor's sheet in the RG), and I'll get back to you tomorrow night along with my Sector intel details post for the IC thread.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 17, 2006)

It's at the bottom of the first page, I guess you missed it because I forgot to color my dialogue.



> Vincent raises an eyebrow in the direction of the obnoxious woma- er R.C.  _"Men are all the same obsessed with blowing things up, oh wait!"_  He thinks to himself.
> 
> He turns back to Caine, "So do we have any intel on the layout of this place on the inside?  Do we have any idea what might really be going on inside?  How far bellow the surface the underground sections are?  Personel numbers?  What about potential points of entry?"


----------



## penance (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, I know how the whole 'work-thing' goes, Azaar;  i work at a walmart.   I was a cashier for 2 years, but now I am a mechanic there. 


Anyways, I 'think' the book said a quarter of the cost.  Ill look that up sometime today and post what I want and what the costs would be, etc...   I might end up just dropping another stun grenade ('selling it') in exchange for the upgrades.

I like the idea of a weapon tweaked for trandoshans, they have such odd hands.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 22, 2006)

You were right, penance:  it's a quarter of the cost.  Since it's not a personalized customization, that will count as the only customization allowed for it.  I won't worry about it being for Trandoshans in general (like adding any cost to it or anything).  So, it'll run you 600 credits for the modification.

As an aside:  given that it's Turkey Day tomorrow for us Americans (assuming we have any non-Americans in the group), I likely will not be on until Friday to check on the status of things, and probably not posting until Sunday or Monday unless Cayla gets involved with more conversation.

Just for my own OOC edification, let me know if you guys are ready to continue, or need more time to hash out plans -- I'm fine with either way.


----------



## penance (Nov 22, 2006)

well, it'd be nice to get some numeric description; i.e. size of building (width, length, height), what time we assualt, how many sentients will be in the building (if any).

Bleh.  Just drop me to 3 frags and 2 stuns.  That should be about even.

My character sheet needs an update before we start fighting!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm ready to continue. Can we get a few ion grenades from Cayla...I have a feeling they would be useful against the hordes of droids we are probably going to be fighting.


----------



## penance (Nov 25, 2006)

*seconds Rhun*


----------



## penance (Nov 28, 2006)

excellent!  free grenades!

Now I just have to show Rath how much more awesome a repeater is.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> excellent!  free grenades!
> 
> Now I just have to show Rath how much more awesome a repeater is.




Repeaters are definitely cool...just remember, the more shots you fire, the more your accuracy goes down.


----------



## penance (Nov 28, 2006)

my current accuracy is something like +5/+5/+5/+5.

Though, I have to admit I didn't look over your sheet well enough to notice the sporting rifle.     With those new sniper rules, that could be pretty interesting.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Though, I have to admit I didn't look over your sheet well enough to notice the sporting rifle.     With those new sniper rules, that could be pretty interesting.






Cyd has a great hide bonus with his shadowsuit (like +18 or something). Too bad he doesn't have sneak attack damage.


----------



## penance (Nov 29, 2006)

hmmm... that could be interesting.  I can imagine shooting out through an open doorway at an enemy far away;  if they catch sight of you, they'll charge through the doorway into the waiting entire team.  If they don't 2-3 shots and they'll be down.

Unless they trigger some kind of alarm...  hmm...


ok, dm question!   Do ion grenades stun driods or just deal damage? (or just stun?)   I'm not sure what type of ion grenade we are using.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> the *long case* that had been strapped to his back and opens it to produce a SoroSuub Firelance Blaster Rifle.






Isn't the Firelance a short rifle?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 29, 2006)

No idea, but I never said the rifle was long.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 30, 2006)

Ion Grenade:  6d6 ion damage, 4 meter range increment, 6-meter radius of effect.  No damage to organics unless they have cybernetics (so be careful, if you don't want to lose communications and that sort of thing, with your subcutaneous comlink implants).


----------



## penance (Nov 30, 2006)

thanx!


----------



## Azaar (Dec 15, 2006)

I hate doing this.  I really do, because I do like running this game.  But I want everyone's input first before making any decisions.

I'm finding myself a bit overwhelmed, mostly due to RL with the holidays.  Knowing my luck, it's only going to get worse over the next couple or three weeks, and past that point, I can only imagine how brain-dead I'll be.  And while I've enjoyed trying to run this game, I've been finding more and more than I don't have as much time as I'd like to devote to it.

So, I want your opinions:  biases aside about playing, should I make this more relaxed and casual, or should I stop the game here and try to pick it up another time?  I recall penance saying something about only having through this month anyway, which means we'd lose one.  Speaking for myself, I'm tempted to put this on hiatus and try again another couple of months down the line, in the hope that I'll have more time to devote to this.  But I feel like I should know how my players feel before making a final arbitrary decision (because I'm sensitive like that).

So... thoughts, comments?


----------



## penance (Dec 15, 2006)

the newest news on my time here is that I have until almost march;  I don't get to choose when I go, that's the job of the guy upstairs.   I'm all for waiting until january comes by.

In the other game I DM i've dropped down to 'whenever I get around to posting,'  so it's not that big a deal.   

My vote is postpone, but keep going.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm surly and unresponsive.     Well, what I mean is, I'm fine with either way.  I'm just glad you didn't disappear on us.  Especially after that post you made in that thread about GMs disappearing.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 15, 2006)

A pause in gaming is fine by me.
I am indifferent so whatever people decide is fine by me. 


-Blood


----------



## penance (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok, I'm back and in the game, ready to go.   Azaar, don't give up on us!

How 'bout a chime-in from everyone so that we know who is still with us?

Thanks!


----------



## Azaar (Jan 8, 2007)

I really, really want to kick myself for this, especially after having hopes of getting things running again.  Alas, the best-laid plans...

Unfortunately, I'm going to have to close the game down.  Christmas was rough... made far rougher this past nearly two weeks by having been very ill IRL (a belated Christmas present from a 15-month-old nephew which I am still trying to shake off completely).  And RL doesn't help matters, either.  There are some issues I need to deal with, and while I hope to still play in some form here, I won't have the time to continue DMing for the foreseeable future.

For that, gang, I am truly, truly sorry.  I feel like I've let you all down, circumstances aside.  It has been a pleasure, though, and I thank you all for giving me a chance.  Maybe sometime in the not-too-distant future, I can dust off Corporate Defiance and give it another spin.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 8, 2007)

No problem buddy.
Happens to everyone sooner or later. 
Hope you feel better and I shall be here when you return. 


-Blood


----------

